# Patch 2.4.3



## YesButNoButYes (18. Juni 2008)

*General*

Dispel effects will no longer attempt to remove effects that have 100% dispel resistance.

Parry Rating, Defense Rating, and Block Rating: Low-level players will now convert these ratings into their corresponding defensive stats at the same rate as level 34 players.

Haris Pilton has launched a new line of bags and jewelry. Check her out in the World’s End Tavern!

Mounts at 30?! Yes, it’s true: Apprentice Riding and mounts are now available at level 30. Training costs 35 gold.

Blood Elf flightmasters outside of Silvermoon City and Tranquillien have traded in their bats for glorious fire-breathing dragonhawks.

Alcohol cooldowns have been rolled into Drinks: All 10-second cooldowns have been removed and replaced with the 1-second Drink cooldown.

Numerous flying non-combat pets have had their flight height modified to no longer skim along the ground: captured firefly, dragonhawk hatchlings, moths, owls, parrots, phoenix hatchling, spirit of summer, sprite darter, and tiny sporebat.

Nether Ray Fry (a non-combat pet) is now available from the Skyguard Quartermaster. This requires an Exalted reputation with Sha’tari Skyguard.

Equipping an item will now cancel any spell cast currently in progress.

Placing an item in your bank will now cancel any spell cast currently in progress if the spell was cast by that item.

You can no longer move backwards to stop racing rams.

When a stun wears off, the creature that was stunned will prefer the last target with the highest threat, versus the current target.

________________________________________________________________________________


*Druids*

Barkskin: The cost of this spell is now reduced by Tree of Life Form.


*Hunters*

Growl: Pets will no longer generate additional threat from this ability based on attack power buffs cast on them. Attack power buffs on their master will still indirectly increase the threat generated by the pet’s Growl.

Pet Aggro: Pets will no longer generate threat immediately from being summoned.

Scare Beast: This spell will now be limited correctly to one target.


*Paladins*

Greater Blessing of Light Rank 1: This spell will no longer overwrite Greater Blessing of Light Rank 2.

Summon Warhorse is now available at level 30.


*Priests*

Mind Vision: This effect will now be cancelled immediately on targets who use an Invisibility Potion or Gnomish Cloaking Device.

Spiritual Healing: Ranks 2-5 of this talent will no longer prevent refreshing Prayer of Mending.


*Rogues*

Cheat Death: This talent has been rebalanced significantly. Killing blows are no longer 100% absorbed. If the Rogue is below 10% health, the killing blow is still completely absorbed; if the Rogue is over 10% health, enough damage will be absorbed to reduce the Rogue’s health down to 10%. For the following 3 seconds, damage is not always reduced by 90%; it is now reduced by a maximum of 90%, depending on how much resilience the Rogue has. The damage reduction will be four times the damage reduction resilience causes against critical strikes.


*Shaman*

Earth Elemental: This pet will now leash back to its totem when pulled beyond 50 yards away.

Lightning Overload: This talent will no longer do excessive damage when used with Lightning Bolt Ranks 2-10.


*Warlocks*

Curse of Shadows: This spell has been removed.

Curse of Elements: This spell now applies to Arcane and Shadow damage, as well as Frost and Fire.

Demonic Sacrifice: This ability will now interact correctly with the Spirit Guide resurrection system in battlegrounds. A sacrificed pet will not be resummoned on death, and will not prevent keeping a record of the most recently created pet.

Health Funnel: This ability will now cancel channeling when the target pet is Banished.

Ritual of Summoning: The mana cost of this spell will now be properly deducted when cast.

Summon Felsteed is now available at level 30.


*Warrior*

Revenge: Ranks 1-5 of this ability now have damage ranges instead of fixed damage values (like ranks 6-8.)

________________________________________________________________________________


*PvP*

The Warsong Gulch flag can no longer be picked up at the same time as a flag is capped.

________________________________________________________________________________


*Professions*

*Alchemy*

Philosopher’s Stone now requires 200 Alchemy.


*Cooking*

Juicy Bear Burgers now correctly increase healing as well as spell damage.


*Jewelcrafting*

Activated beneficial effects from jewelcrafting trinkets can no longer be dispelled.


*Mining*

Green quality gems can be found in mining nodes again. The drop rate of blue gems from mining nodes remains unchanged.


*Tailoring*

Removed the cooldown from regular Mooncloth.

Herb bags can now hold Un’goro Soil and Evergreen Pouches.

Mycah of Sporeggar has discovered how to create 28 slot herb bags.

New Tailoring patterns are available from Haughty Modiste in Steamwheedle Port, Tanaris: Haliscan Jacket and Haliscan Pantaloons.

________________________________________________________________________________


*Quests*

Bhag’thera now spawns at a normal quest spawn rate.

For the quests, Intercepting the Mana Cells and Maintaining the Sunwell Portal, phased characters will not be able to see non-phased character AoE effects and vice-versa.

For the quests, Intercepting the Mana Cells and Maintaining the Sunwell Portal, pets gaining/losing phase status will now properly break off combat from unphased/phased opponents.

________________________________________________________________________________


*Dungeons and Raids*

Players can now be summoned to raid instances from heroic dungeons.


*Magister’s Terrace*

The Stun component to the Sunblade Mage Guard Glaive Throw has been removed and the Bounce range reduced.

Vexallus and Kael’thas are now tauntable in Heroic mode.

Vexallus’ damage caused by Pure Energy has been decreased.

Kael’thas’ Arcane Sphere has had its visual size increased. His Arcane Sphere attack has had its range decreased and the damage/second of Phase two on Normal mode has been decreased. (Heroic mode remains unchanged.)

Sunblade Warlocks have had their damage reduced slightly.

Fel Crystals in the Selin Fireheart encounter have had their health reduced slightly.

Warlord Salaris and Kagani Nightstrike have had their damage output reduced slightly.


*Sunwell Plateau*

Creatures in the area around Grand Warlock Alythess and Lady Sacrolash will no longer spawn while the twins are in combat.

Nether Protection will now correctly trigger from Kil’jaeden’s Shield Orb Shadow Bolts.

Vanish now correctly wipes threat on Kil’jaeden.

________________________________________________________________________________


*Items*

Bow of the Verdant Keeper’s Aim: This item’s triggered effect no longer breaks the effect of Scatter Shot.

Brutal Gladiator’s Pummeler has had its Stamina value increased to the appropriate value.

Clockwork Robot Bots fight amongst themselves again...without attacking people in the arena. Well... they’ll blow up other Bots in the arena, but you know what we mean.

The Eredar Twins will now award the same items regardless of which order they are killed in.

Invisibility Potions: These potions now are on the same cooldown as other combat consumable potions (such as mana potions.)

Pendant of the Violet Eye: This item will again work correctly with Holy Light and Flash of Light.

Shattered Sun Pendant of Acumen: The triggered effect from this Item can now occur on periodic damage ticks.

Thori’dal, the Star’s Fury is now Unique as intended.

Vengeful Gladiator’s Baton of Light: This item now appears in the correct position on the vendor list.

________________________________________________________________________________


*User Interface*

The help interface has been simplified dramatically. Players will no longer be required to select a category when opening a GM ticket. In addition, players can use the “Talk to a GM” button to fill out a ticket that requires a GM response or the “Report Issue” button to fill out a ticket that does not require a GM response.

Target buff/debuff timers that appear when you cast a spell are now more visible.

Time Management features have been implemented! These features include an alarm clock, stopwatch, and viewing your computer’s local time.

The new stopwatch feature can be accessed via the /stopwatch, /sw, or /timer slash commands. Inputting a time into the slash command will make the stopwatch count down. For example, /stopwatch 1:0:0 will make the stopwatch count down from an hour, /stopwatch 1:30 will make it count down from 1 minute, 30 seconds, and /stopwatch 30 will make it count down from 30 seconds.

Added the following macro commands: /targetenemyplayer, /targetfriendplayer.

Added key bindings for tab targeting players.

Ctrl-Tab and other target nearest friend functions will no longer target you.

Targeting using /target will prefer live targets over dead ones.

You can no longer click the minimap to cast ground targeted spells.

Invisible players with Hunter’s Mark can see the hunter that put the mark on them.

Vendor items now show their Duration in Inventory.

For additional notes on Lua and XML changes please visit the UI & Macros Forum.

________________________________________________________________________________


*World Environment*

Winterspring Ice Thistle Matriarchs and Patriarchs may now drop Thick Yeti Fur.

Skinning any Winterspring Ice Thistle yetis may now result in Thick Yeti Fur.

Increased the drop rate of Pristine Yeti Horns from Winterspring Ice Thistle Matriarchs and Patriarchs.

Goblin Weather Machine- Prototype 01-B weather changes will no longer force the affected character to stand.

Collector’s Edition Pet Redemption NPCs/items/quests have been relocated/modified to/for towns with mailboxes (Goldshire, Razor Hill, etc.).

Young Sporebats and Greater Sporebats in Zangarmarsh now drop Sporebat Eyes for the quest Gathering the Reagents.

Blacksmithing Supplies vendor and repairer, Blazzle, in Area 52 is now next to the forge and anvil outside the inn.

Banker Meeda, in Area 52 is now in the...well...the bank, along with a guild vault and guards. The other three Area 52 bankers are still located in the auction-house-turned-bank.

Wastewander Bandits and Rogues should be more plentiful in the northern parts of Tanaris.




Quelle: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html


Edit: Es handelt sich hierbei um die Patchnotes der Testrealms.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Notes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (18. Juni 2008)

Mounts mit lvl 30? Ok, WoW geht endgültig den Bach runter.


----------



## Dradius (18. Juni 2008)

das ist erst auf den amerikanischen Server drauf also wartet bis es in deutsch drauf ist


----------



## seymerbo (18. Juni 2008)

lol mounts ab 30 o.O


----------



## CoHanni (18. Juni 2008)

WTF?? Mounts ab lvl 30? und dann noch für so wenig Geld? langsam suckt WoW wirklich -.-


----------



## Ayrlyn (18. Juni 2008)

"Mounts at 30?! Yes, it’s true: Apprentice Riding and mounts are now available at level 30. Training costs 35 gold."

hört sich iwie komisch an, wäre aber geil^^

hab die site gecheckt, ist ne richtige quelle

mfg ayrlyn


----------



## Megamage (18. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Mounts mit lvl 30? Ok, WoW geht endgültig den Bach runter.




OH übersehen und es kostet nur 35G NEIIINN! Liebe Blizzard kompanen lasst es so PLZ


----------



## Sammies (18. Juni 2008)

loool Reiten mit 30 und dann nur noch 35 Gold warum nicht gleich lvl 12 Reiten lernen ?!? xDD
Mal abwarten


----------



## humanflower (18. Juni 2008)

LOL na sicher... Course of Shadows been Removed..... ganz sicher woher stammen die Fakenotes?


----------



## Tr0ll3 (18. Juni 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> LOL na sicher... Course of Shadows been Removed..... ganz sicher woher stammen die Fakenotes?


DA steht doch die Quelle....

@Topic
Ich glaube damit ist ein noch lahmeres reiten gemeint als mit 40 schlgt mich falls ich unrecht habe


----------



## Gnomthebest (18. Juni 2008)

klingt nicht wirklich nach echten patch-notes...

curse of elements für frost und fire und coShadow ganz weg 

mounts ab 30 für 35g? sicher nicht


----------



## Denewardtor (18. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Mounts mit lvl 30? Ok, WoW geht endgültig den Bach runter.


nein, ist ne gute idee wegen Schlingendorntal, das Gebiet ist riesig....


----------



## bluewhiteangel (18. Juni 2008)

Ich würd auch auf fake notes tippen, sind ne menge Sachen drin, die ich mir nicht vorstellen kann.. und schon allein von der Schriftweise her.. Ich mags nicht glauben


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2008)

*Das sind inoffizielle Patchnotes die von dem Test Realm stammen und bis der Patch auf die Live Server kommt, kann sich noch so einiges ändern.*

*PS: Es sind keine Fake Notes.*


 Quelle:

www.mmo-champion.com

www.worldofraids.com


Offizielle Quelle:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

Die scheinen mega fake zu sein....die quelle kann man auch mal kurz fälschen....( schlagt mich bitte nicht für die aussagen xD) ...naja ebenfals glaub ich das ganze nicht so wirklich.... gibt da villeicht nen offizielen link auf die amerikanische blizz seite ?


----------



## Tr0ll3 (18. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die scheinen mega fake zu sein....die quelle kann man auch mal kurz fälschen....( schlagt mich bitte nicht für die aussagen xD) ...naja ebenfals glaub ich das ganze nicht so wirklich.... gibt da villeicht nen offizielen link auf die amerikanische blizz seite ?


DAS ist die offizielle Ammerekanische Blizz Seite nix mit .vu .to .se endung oder so


----------



## Dradius (18. Juni 2008)

So nochmal für alle unglaübigen http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html


----------



## Occasus (18. Juni 2008)

warum glaub ich das nicht


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

T.T oh man....ich weiß net was sagen....wird zeit glaub mal hdro zu testen....


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2008)

Mounts ab Lvl 30, geile Sache. Damit ab sofort auch jeder Baumschüler ohne großen Aufwand einen auf dicke Hose machen kann. CoS abzuschaffen find ich auch sehr sinnig, beim nächsten mal dann bitte auch alle anderen Flüche, ist ja nicht so, dass die jemand brauchen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe, dass der Scheiß nicht umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T oh man....ich weiß net was sagen....wird zeit glaub mal hdro zu testen....



Glaub ich auch...


----------



## Ilunadin (18. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch...



DAnn meldet euch 2 ich mach gern emit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (18. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gab schon bessere  versuche


----------



## BoomChickaWahWah (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe auch mal stark das das nich so auf die Live Server aufgespielt wird ~_~ 
Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen, wird zeit mal hdro anzutesten...


----------



## Afrob0 (18. Juni 2008)

Lesen Jungs und Mädels....

CoS wird entfernt und CoE wird Schatten-, Arkan-, Feuer- und Eisschaden erhöhen... erst lesen dann mimimi...-.-

Regards


----------



## Melih (18. Juni 2008)

BoomChickaWahWah schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch mal stark das das nich so auf die Live Server aufgespielt wird ~_~
> Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen, wird zeit mal hdro anzutesten...



hoff ich auch 

Ps: ich glaub deine signatur ist zu lange oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muhuhaha (18. Juni 2008)

fluch der schatten bleibt hoffentlich sonst crit ich nichtmehr so schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (18. Juni 2008)

Zum Glück kommt bald Warhammer raus. wow wird echt schon zu doff ...


----------



## Darkfalcon2 (18. Juni 2008)

Curse of Shadows: This spell has been removed.

Curse of Elements: This spell now applies to Arcane and Shadow damage, as well as Frost and Fire.

heißt zu deutsch: Fluch der Elemente beinhaltet nun Schatten/Arkan/Frost/Feuerschaden für alle die in Englisch ne 6 haben


----------



## BoomChickaWahWah (18. Juni 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ps: ich glaub deine signatur ist zu lange oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja stimmt ^^
Hoffe jetzt ist es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: AFK08 macht das doch 100% mit Absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2008)

Darkfalcon2 schrieb:


> Curse of Shadows: This spell has been removed.
> 
> Curse of Elements: This spell now applies to Arcane and Shadow damage, as well as Frost and Fire.
> 
> heißt zu deutsch: Fluch der Elemente beinhaltet nun Schatten/Arkan/Frost/Feuerschaden für alle die in Englisch ne 6 haben



Scheiße man, du bist ja ein ganz blitzgescheiter Bursche, da freut Mutti sich ja ein Loch zwischen die Beine. Darf man es trotzdem scheiße finden, dass CoS entfernt wird oder widerspricht das irgendwie deinem Weltbild?


----------



## Smokebuddha (18. Juni 2008)

wo liegtn jetzt das problem, dass man reiten ab level 30 erlernen kann?
ich persönlich finde es genial, man kann schneller leveln, verbringt nicht die hälfte der zeit von a nach b zu laufen..
wenn ich am twinken bin, regt mich das gelaufe sowas von auf, dass ich mich nach 5 minuten auslogge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dodo-88 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das es sich um ein Fake handelt. Es ist bisher noch kein Patch erschienen ohne das irgendwelche Leute ihre selbst erfundenen Patchnotes ins Internet gestellt haben. Also ruhig Blut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoomChickaWahWah (18. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Scheiße man, du bist ja ein ganz blitzgescheiter Bursche, da freut Mutti sich ja ein Loch zwischen die Beine. Darf man es trotzdem scheiße finden, dass CoS entfernt wird oder widerspricht das irgendwie deinem Weltbild?



Also ich Spiel zwar keinen Hexer, und kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber is das nicht eigentlich eine verbesserung das jetzt 1 Fluch alle widerstände reduziert?
Wenn nicht klär mich bitte auf ^^


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2008)

BoomChickaWahWah schrieb:


> Also ich Spiel zwar keinen Hexer, und kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber is das nicht eigentlich eine verbesserung das jetzt 1 Fluch alle widerstände reduziert?
> Wenn nicht klär mich bitte auf ^^



Klar ist das praktisch, aber ich finds es irgendwie traurig, rein aus nostalgischen Gründen. Hab den Fluch immer gern benutzt.


----------



## milchkater (18. Juni 2008)

was beschwert ihr euch, dass reiten ab 30 seind wird und nicht mehr so viel kosten wird?
das erleichtert nur das twinken.
die 100g, die das lv40 mount vorher gekostet hat, haben die meisten eh mit links aus dem ärmel von ihrem main geschüttelt, während neueinsteiger auf lv40 meist noch keine 100g haben. so wird es nun den neueinsteigern erleichtert und passend zum mehr exp + weniger exp pro lvl patch lässt es sich jetzt noch ein bisschen leichter twinken. und wozu das ganze? genau! um zeitvertreib bis wotlk zu schaffen. (und es is ja soo unsinnig zeitvertreib zu schaffen.. vlt lieber die server einmotten, bis wotlk raus is?)

zusammenfassend: ich versteh nicht, warum billige lv30 mounts so schlimm sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
irgendwer ne erklärung?


----------



## Dragonfire64 (18. Juni 2008)

Also leute ich denke das die idee von blizz mit dem mount überhaupt nich dumm is, weil ich wegen dem umstand dat ich auf nem rp-server war und et mir da nich gefallen hat ich neu anfange...Wisst ihr überhaupt noch wie teuer allein das Berufe skillen inklusive der Gang zum Klassenleherer is? Oo Und dat meine ich ohne einen Main auf dem jeweiligen Server zu haben, weil Dailies machen mit dem 70er um dem kleinen das reiten zu finanziern dat kann jeder! Denkt mal drüber nach bevor Ihr rumheult und mal ganz ehrlich ihr findets doch nur unfair das ihr so "blöd" wart und zu dem vorigen Zeitpunkt noch 90 g ca. bezahlt habt, gönnt es den Anfängern bzw. Neustartern, ihr heult alle rum Ihr wollt Tanks, Ihr wollt Heiler (nicht an die gerichtet die selbst einer sind oder einen zum Twink haben) nur überlegt doch mal das n Pala und n Hexer 4G50S bezahlen fürs Mount war euch nich bewusst nich? oO Lasst doch einfach 5e gerade sein und schmettert nich alles gleich nieder und wenns euch so bahnbrechend stört, dann hört auf mit WoW! Es zwingt Euch keiner et zu spielen und für uns Anfänger/Neustarter hört dann das Gemecker/die Missgunst auf...
Firma Dragonheart dankt -.-


----------



## CoHanni (18. Juni 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T oh man....ich weiß net was sagen....wird zeit glaub mal hdro zu testen....



ich hoffe auch das das nicht auf die live server übertragen wird, sonst kommt ja jeder an das erste mount -.- 

wird langsam wirklich zeit, HdRO zu testen, WoW versinkt langsam.....


ps: kannst dich ja melden XP


----------



## Talacos (18. Juni 2008)

Ich glabe auch nicht an fake, dafür stehts auf zu vielen newssites... Aber hey, World of Casualcraft macht ja auch spaß - nein, eigentlich nicht! Ich glaube das wird ein Versuch: "Lasst uns das spiel so einfach machen, dass jeder noch ne runde >high<-level-content abbekommt, damit wir mit WotLK NOCH MEHR GELD einsacken $$.$$" So nicht, oder zumindest ohne mich!


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

jetzt nochmal ohne schreib fehler.

mein com is wierklich scheiss langsam


----------



## Dradius (18. Juni 2008)

dodo-88 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das es sich um ein Fake handelt. Es ist bisher noch kein Patch erschienen ohne das irgendwelche Leute ihre selbst erfundenen Patchnotes ins Internet gestellt haben. Also ruhig Blut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nochmal für die lese schwachen http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html


----------



## Arithos (18. Juni 2008)

Auf den ersten Blick erscheinen die Patchnotes etwas unglaubwürdig. Mag an dem Namen Haris Pilton liegen (den gibts aber echt in WoW) dicht gefolgt vom Mount ab Level 30, dem reduzieren des Alkoholcooldowns und relativ sinnlosen Fluglinienmodellwechsel.

Allerdings sind alle anderen Änderungen ziemlich sinnvoll, hören sich ziemlich ernst an und sehen seriös aus. Allein mal die Änderung an Cheat Death (Rogue), das denkt sich kein Flamer in ner Minute aus.

Die geilste Änderung finde ich ist:
PvP

    * The Warsong Gulch flag can no longer be picked up at the same time as a flag is capped. 

... was endlich mal das stundenlange gecampe in der wss beenden würde - entweder der Typ wird aufgehalten oder nicht - nix mit Flagge nochmal schnell klauen bevor der ankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man dann fertig ist mit lesen sieht man sich nochmal den Anfang an und findet die lvl30 Mounts auch nicht mehr so schlimm.



PS: Lernt mal alle lesen und schreiben (und Englisch) und unterlasst mal das dumme geflame - is ja schlimm das Niveau in diesem Fred


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Scheiße man, du bist ja ein ganz blitzgescheiter Bursche, da freut Mutti sich ja ein Loch zwischen die Beine. Darf man es trotzdem scheiße finden, dass CoS entfernt wird oder widerspricht das irgendwie deinem Weltbild?


LOL und aus Nostalgischen Gründen fährst Du ihn so an von wegen Weltbild und so? Ein Fluch weniger, ein Platz mehr im Ui, ein Debuff weniger der auf einen Boss gecastet werden muss, was gibts da so eine tiefgreifende Diskussion zu führen? Er hat es nur gut gemeint und für die übersetzt, die FAKE geschrien haben, weil sie es nicht verstanden haben, das aus 2 Flüchen nun einer geworden ist. 

Nun setz Dich wieder hin, hol tief Luft, Lotussitz, Hände falten, oooohhhhhmmmmm

Und Du bist schnell wieder relaxt.


----------



## Dömage (18. Juni 2008)

hallo

also ich versteh nicht wieso ihr euch so aufregt.....mounts am 30 find ich gut, ich hab keine lust mehr mit dem 5 twink durchs schlingendorntal zu latschen.....es muss einfach schneller gehn, wenn mans bald auf lvl80 bringen muss.....

und lest euch die notes richtig durch....

fluch der schatten wird entfernt....
fluch der elemente erhöht dafür schatten, frost, feuer und arkan schaden....

mfg
dömi


----------



## Gnomthebest (18. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> und nim dier einen anderen ava bitte.
> und deine schrift is korperverletzung



ihr vera***t euch doch selbst wenn ihr dem troll antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


jo, das mit dem "cheat death" is ne schöne sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das lvl 30 mount könnt ja geschwindigkeitsbonus von 40% haben oder so^^


----------



## Ilunadin (18. Juni 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ihr vera***t euch doch selbst wenn ihr dem troll antwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wozu? Ich tiwnke gerne und auch wenn die 90 G kein Problem waren so hat mich die tatsache eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewig durch  die gegend zu laufen doch sehr genervt.Da is das Mount ab 30 willkommen


----------



## Dradius (18. Juni 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ihr vera***t euch doch selbst wenn ihr dem troll antwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne das mount dürfe nur nen geschwindigkeits boni von 1% haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 demnächst gibts Flugmounts ab 50 und kosten 100g und das epic ab 65 für 1000g


----------



## Camô (18. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Ui jetzt hab ich aber Angst !!
> 
> Wie willstn du herkommen? Mitm Auto? Kannst dir aber keins leisten weil du mit der Rechtschreibung nie nen Job finden wirst und damit nie Geld verdienen wirst :/
> 
> Jo klein und keine Schuhe an. Dafür ist meine Rechtschreibung besser *g*



Du lässt dich aber auch immer wieder aufs Neue provozieren, zwar verarscht sich AFK08 selber, aber ich glaube genau diesen Effekt wollte er erzielen, statt ihn zu ignorieren, gehst du immer wieder selber drauf ein ... und deine Argumentation lässt auch zu wünschen übrig, aber naja ...

@Topic: Mounts ab 30 ... hier hat jmd eben geschrieben, dass das das Leveln erleichtern wird, aber genau das ist doch der Knackpunkt! Inzwischen ist es keine Kunst mehr ruckzuck 70 zu werden, wenn dir Mounts mit den ersten blauen Items hinterhergeschmissen werden, du doppelt so viel EXP für qs bekommst und GANZ SCHLIMM, seit dem letzten Patch alle (-.-) Zugangsberechtigungen abgeschafft wurden.

Allýkillahh: "Suce Grupe für KARAZAAHN, bin Huntah"

Sowas ist einfach keine Seltenheit mehr ... traurig traurig Blizz.


----------



## Vaishyana (18. Juni 2008)

Zerstreuen Sie Effekten wird nicht mehr versuchen, Effekten zu entfernen, die 100 % haben, zerstreuen Widerstand. Abwehr-Schätzung, Verteidigungsschätzung, und Block-Schätzung: Auf niedriger Stufe Spieler werden jetzt diese Einschaltquoten in ihre entsprechende Defensive stats an derselben Rate wie Spieler des Niveaus 34 umwandeln. Haris Pilton hat eine neue Linie von Taschen und Schmucksachen gestartet. Überprüfen Sie sie in der WorldS-Endtaverne! Gestelle an 30?! Ja, its wahr: Das Lehrling-Reiten und die Gestelle sind jetzt am Niveau 30 verfügbar. Ausbildung kostet 35 Gold. Blutelf flightmasters außerhalb der Silvermoon Stadt und Tranquillien hat mit ihren Fledermäusen für das ruhmvolle Feueratmen dragonhawks gehandelt. Alkohol cooldowns ist in Getränke gerollt worden: Die Ganze 10 Sekunde cooldowns ist entfernt und durch den 1 Sekunde-Getränkcooldown ersetzt worden. Zahlreiche fliegende Nichtkampfhaustiere haben ihre Flughöhe modifizieren lassen, um entlang dem Grund nicht mehr zu streichen: festgenommener Leuchtkäfer, dragonhawk hatchlings, Motten, Eulen, Papageien, der Phönix hatchling, Geist des Sommers, Elfe-Schlangenhalsvogels, und winzigen sporebat. Unteres Strahl-Gebratenes (ein Nichtkampfhaustier) ist jetzt vom Skyguard Steuermann verfügbar. Das verlangt einen Begeisterten Ruf mit Shatari Skyguard. Das Ausrüsten eines Artikels wird jetzt jeden Periode-Wurf zurzeit im Gange annullieren. Das Stellen eines Artikels in Ihrer Bank wird jetzt jeden Periode-Wurf zurzeit im Gange annullieren, wenn die Periode durch diesen Artikel geworfen wurde. Sie können sich umgekehrt nicht mehr bewegen, um aufzuhören, Widder laufen zu lassen. Wenn sich ein Betäuben abnutzt, wird das Wesen, das betäubt wurde, das letzte Ziel mit der höchsten Drohung gegen das gegenwärtige Ziel bevorzugen. ________________________________________________________________________________-Druiden Barkskin: Die Kosten dieser Periode werden jetzt durch den Baum der Lebensform reduziert. Jäger Knurren: Haustiere werden zusätzliche Drohung von dieser Fähigkeit beruhend auf den Angriffsmacht-Büffelleder-Wurf auf ihnen nicht mehr erzeugen. Angriffsmacht-Büffelleder auf ihrem Master werden noch die durch das petS-Knurren erzeugte Drohung indirekt vergrößern. Lieblingsaggressivität: Haustiere werden Drohung sofort davon nicht mehr erzeugen, aufgefordert zu werden. Schreckensbiest: Diese Periode wird jetzt richtig auf ein Ziel beschränkt. Paladin das Größere Segen der Leichten Reihe 1: Diese Periode wird das Größere Segen der Leichten Reihe 2 nicht mehr überschreiben. Fordern Sie Haudegen auf ist jetzt am Niveau 30 verfügbar. Priester Merken Vision: Diese Wirkung wird jetzt sofort auf Zielen annulliert, die einen Unsichtbarkeitsarzneitrank oder Gnomish das Bemänteln des Geräts verwenden. Geistige Heilung: Reihen 2-5 dieses Talents werden nicht mehr verhindern, Gebet der Reparatur zu erfrischen. Schelme Betrügen Tod: Dieses Talent ist bedeutsam wiedererwogen worden. Tötungsschläge sind nicht mehr absorbierte 100 %. Wenn der Schelm unter Gesundheit von 10 % ist, wird der Tötungsschlag noch völlig absorbiert; wenn der Schelm Gesundheit von mehr als 10 % ist, wird genug Schaden absorbiert, um die Rogues Gesundheit unten auf 10 % zu reduzieren. Seit den folgenden 3 Sekunden wird Schaden um 90 % nicht immer reduziert; es wird jetzt durch ein Maximum von 90 % je nachdem reduziert, wie viel Elastizität der Schelm hat. Die Schaden-Verminderung wird viermal die Schaden-Verminderungselastizitätsursachen gegen kritische Schläge sein. Elementare Schamane-Erde: Dieses Haustier jetzt Leine zurück zu seinem Totem, wenn gezogen, außer 50 Yards weg. Blitzüberlastung: Dieses Talent wird nicht mehr tun übermäßiger Schaden, wenn verwendet, mit dem Blitzbolzen Reiht Sich 2-10 Auf. Zauberer-Fluch von Schatten: Diese Periode ist entfernt worden. Fluch von Elementen: Diese Periode gilt jetzt an den Geheimnisvollen und Schattenschaden, sowie den Frost und das Feuer. Dämonisches Opfer: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt richtig mit dem Geisterführer-Wiederaufleben-System in Schlachtfeldern aufeinander wirken. Ein geopfertes Haustier wird auf dem Tod nicht wiederaufgefordert, und wird nicht verhindern, eine Aufzeichnung des am meisten kürzlich geschaffenen Haustieres zu behalten. Gesundheitstrichter: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt das Leiten annullieren, wenn das Zielhaustier Verbannt wird. Ritual des Zusammenrufens: Die Mana-Kosten dieser Periode werden jetzt, wenn werfen, richtig abgezogen. Fordern Sie Felsteed auf ist jetzt am Niveau 30 verfügbar. Krieger-Rache: Reihen 1-5 dieser Fähigkeit haben jetzt Schaden-Reihen statt fester Schaden-Werte (wie Reihen 6-8.) ________________________________________________________________________________ PvP Die Warsong Bergschlucht-Fahne kann zur gleichen Zeit als eine Fahne nicht mehr aufgenommen werden, wird bedeckt. ________________________________________________________________________________-Beruf-Alchimie Philosophers Stein verlangt jetzt 200 Alchimie. Das Kochen Saftigen Bärenburgers vergrößert jetzt richtig Heilung sowie Periode-Schaden. Jewelcrafting Aktivierte vorteilhafte Effekten vom jewelcrafting Schmuck kann nicht mehr zerstreut werden. Bergbau Grüner Qualitätsedelsteine kann in Bergwerksknoten wieder gefunden werden. Die Fall-Rate von blauen Edelsteinen davon, Knoten abzubauen, bleibt unverändert. Schneiderei Entfernte den cooldown von regelmäßigem Mooncloth. Kräuttaschen können jetzt UnGoro-Boden und Immergrüne Beutel halten. Mycah von Sporeggar hat entdeckt, wie man 28 Ablagefach-Kräuttaschen schafft. Neue Schneiderei-Muster sind von der Hochmütigen Modistin im Steamwheedle-Hafen, Tanaris verfügbar: Haliscan-Jacke und Haliscan Hanswürste. ________________________________________________________________________________ Suchen Bhagthera laichen jetzt an einer normalen Suche-Laich-Rate. Für die Suchen, die Mana Zellen und das Aufrechterhalten des Sunwell Portal Abfangend, werden aufeinander abgestimmte Charaktere nicht im Stande sein, aufeinander nichtabgestimmten Charakter AoE Effekten und umgekehrt zu sehen. Für die Suchen, die Mana Zellen und das Aufrechterhalten des Sunwell Portal Abfangend, gewinnen Haustiere/verlieren Phase-Status wird jetzt Kampf von aufeinander unabgestimmten/aufeinander abgestimmten Gegnern richtig abbrechen. ________________________________________________________________________________-Kerker und Überfall-Spieler können jetzt aufgefordert werden, um Beispiele von heroischen Kerkern überzufallen. Magisters Terrassieren Den Betäube Bestandteil zum Sunblade Mage schützen Sich Glaive-Werfen ist entfernt worden, und die Schlag-Reihe nahm ab. Vexallus und Kaelthas sind jetzt tauntable in der Heroischen Weise. Vexallus  durch die Reine Energie verursachter Schaden ist vermindert worden. Kaelthas  Geheimnisvoller Bereich hat seine Sehgröße vergrößern lassen. Sein Geheimnisvoller Bereich-Angriff hat seine Reihe vermindern lassen, und der Schaden/Sekunde der Phase zwei auf der Normalen Weise ist vermindert worden. (Heroische Weise bleibt unverändert.) Sunblade-Zauberer haben ihren Schaden ein bisschen reduzieren lassen. Fel-Kristalle im Selin Fireheart Begegnung haben ihre Gesundheit ein bisschen reduzieren lassen. Kriegsherr Salaris und Kagani Nightstrike haben ihre Schaden-Produktion ein bisschen reduzieren lassen. Sunwell-Plateau-Wesen im Gebiet um den Großartigen Zauberer Alythess und die Dame Sacrolash werden nicht mehr laichen, während die Zwillinge im Kampf sind. Unterer Schutz wird jetzt von KiljaedenS-Schild-Kugel-Schattenbolzen richtig auslösen. Verschwinden Sie jetzt richtig wischt Drohung auf Kiljaeden. ________________________________________________________________________________-Sachen-Bogen des Grünen KeeperS-Zieles: Dieser items ausgelöste Wirkung bricht nicht mehr die Wirkung des Streuungsschusses. Brutaler Gladiators Pummeler hat seinen Aushalten-Wert zum passenden Wert vergrößern lassen. Uhrwerk-Roboter-Funktionseinheiten kämpfen unter sich selbst wieder ..., ohne Leute in der Arena anzugreifen. Gut ... theyll vernichten andere Funktionseinheiten in der Arena, aber Sie wissen, was wir meinen. Die Eredar Zwillinge werden jetzt dieselben Sachen zuerkennen, unabhängig von der Ordnung sie darin getötet werden. Unsichtbarkeitsarzneitrank: Dieser Arzneitrank ist jetzt auf demselben cooldown wie anderer verbrauchbarer Kampfarzneitrank (wie mana Arzneitrank.) Anhänger des Violetten Auges: Dieser Artikel wird wieder richtig mit dem Heiligen Licht und Blitz des Lichtes arbeiten. Zerschmetterter Sonne-Anhänger des Scharfsinns: Die ausgelöste Wirkung von diesem Artikel kann jetzt auf periodischen Schaden-Zecken vorkommen. Thoridal, die Stars Wut ist jetzt, wie beabsichtigt, Einzigartig. Rachsüchtige Gladiators Keule des Lichtes: Dieser Artikel erscheint jetzt in der richtigen Position auf der Verkäufer-Liste. ________________________________________________________________________________-Benutzerschnittstelle Die Hilfsschnittstelle ist drastisch vereinfacht worden. Spieler werden nicht mehr erforderlich sein, eine Kategorie auszuwählen, indem sie eine GM Karte öffnen werden. Außerdem können Spieler den Talk zu einem GM  Knopf verwenden, um eine Karte auszufüllen, die eine GM Antwort verlangt oder die Report  Knopf Ausgeben, um eine Karte auszufüllen, die eine GM Antwort nicht verlangt. Nehmen Sie buff/debuff Zeitmesser ins Visier, die erscheinen, wenn Sie sich werfen, eine Periode sind jetzt mehr sichtbar. Zeitverwaltungseigenschaften sind durchgeführt worden! Diese Eigenschaften schließen einen Wecker, Stoppuhr, und Betrachtung Ihrer computers Ortszeit ein. Auf die neue Stoppuhr-Eigenschaft kann über die / Stoppuhr, / kurzwellige oder / Zeitmesser-Hieb-Befehle zugegriffen werden. Das Eingeben einer Zeit in den Hieb-Befehl wird die Stoppuhr hinzählen lassen. Zum Beispiel, / Stoppuhr 1:0:0 wird die Stoppuhr von einer Stunde hinzählen lassen, / Stoppuhr 1:30 wird es von 1 Minute, 30 Sekunden hinzählen lassen, und / Stoppuhr 30 wird es von 30 Sekunden hinzählen lassen. Hinzugefügt die folgenden Makrobefehle:/targetenemyplayer,/targetfriendplayer. Zusätzlicher Schlüssel bindings für das Etikett, das Spieler ins Visier nimmt. Ctrl-Tab und anderes Ziel nächste Freund-Funktionen werden Sie nicht mehr ins Visier nehmen. Das Zielen, das / Ziel verwendet, wird lebende Ziele über tote bevorzugen. Sie können auf die Minikarte nicht mehr klicken, um sich zu werfen, Grund nahm Perioden ins Visier. Unsichtbare Spieler mit dem HunterS-Zeichen können den Jäger sehen, die das Zeichen auf sie stellen. Verkäufer-Sachen zeigen jetzt ihre Dauer im Warenbestand. Weil zusätzliche Zeichen auf Lua und XML-Änderungen bitte den UI & Makroforum besuchen Sie. ________________________________________________________________________________-Weltumgebung Winterspring Eis Thistle Matriarchs und Patriarchen kann jetzt Dicken Yeti-Pelz fallen lassen. Skinning irgendwelche Winterspring-Eisdistel-Yetis kann jetzt auf Dicken Yeti-Pelz hinauslaufen. Vergrößert die Fall-Rate von Ursprünglichen Yeti-Hörnern vom Winterspring-Eis Thistle Matriarchs und Patriarchen. Puck-Wettermaschine - Prototyp 01-B Wetteränderungen wird den betroffenen Charakter nicht mehr zwingen zu stehen. CollectorS-Ausgabe-Lieblingstilgung NPCs/items/quests ist nach Städten mit Briefkästen (Goldshire, Rasiermesser-Hügel, usw.) umgesiedelt/modifiziert worden. Junger Sporebats und Größerer Sporebats in Zangarmarsh lassen jetzt Sporebat Augen für die Suche fallen, die die Reagenzien Sammelt. Blacksmithing Liefert Verkäufer und Ausbesserer... [Source text was truncated]


----------



## Aviscall (18. Juni 2008)

Also früher ist man auch öfters in Instanzen gegangen, und hat dadurch schon mehr Gold frmen können. Oder die Sachen die gedroppt sind waren früher mehr wert als heute, das ganze lowlvl Zeug.
Finde es daher nur fair und gut, dass die lowlvl Mounts schneller zu erreichen und günstiger werden.
Besonders bei den epischen Mammutlauf Quests die es in WoW Classic zu Hauf gibt.


----------



## Zer0X (18. Juni 2008)

Google Übersetzter ftl =(


----------



## BoomChickaWahWah (18. Juni 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Allýkillahh: "Suce Grupe für KARAZAAHN, bin Huntah"
> 
> Sowas ist einfach keine Seltenheit mehr ... traurig traurig Blizz.



Da hast du Recht! Diese Idioten gehen mir langsam auch richrig auf den Keks, besonders wenn das 2 Stunden lang alle 10sekunden in den Handels-channel gespammt wird -.-


----------



## Emokeksii (18. Juni 2008)

In 2 jahren kann man alles bis level 60 überspringen kriegt 100g geschenkt und nen epic mount + reitskill gratis dazu (bis dahin wird man warscheinlich pro quest sowieso schon um die 1kgold kriegen wie sich das entwickelt Oo....

ja ok das war jetzt übertrieben aber es geht in die richtung das jeder der jetzt neu anfängt alles geschenkt und hinterhergeworfen kriegt...


----------



## dodo-88 (18. Juni 2008)

Wenn man sich mal klarmacht das es bis Wotlk nicht mehr so lange dauert (ja ich weiß das es noch bis etwa zum 4. Quartal dauert, aber die Zeit geht schnell vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) erscheint gerade das frühere Reiten in meinen Augen sehr sinnvoll. Den Leuten die neu einsteigen in World of Warcraft wird so das Leveln etwas erleichtert, da es von Level 1-80 sowieso schon lange genug dauert. So sparen sie sich wenigstens das gerenne zwischen den Questzielen und erreichen schneller das max Level (für mich war das Leveln bis 70 schon eine Qual -.-).


----------



## Gnomthebest (18. Juni 2008)

> durch ein Maximum von 90 % je nachdem reduziert, wie viel Elastizität der Schelm hat


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> LOL und aus Nostalgischen Gründen fährst Du ihn so an von wegen Weltbild und so?



Das mit dem Weltbild find ich nicht unangebrachter als die Bemerkung mit der 6 in Englisch, denn das geht vor allem gegen Leute, die jünger sind und noch nicht soviel sprachliche Erfahrung haben, als auch gegen User, bei denen tatsächlich Probleme mit dem Verständnis bestehen. Und wer so eine direkte Schiene fährt, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn andere darauf einsteigen.


----------



## B.CA$H (18. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie ist das unfair gegenüber uns "Alten" Leuten"
Also die vor Patch 2.4.3 ihr 40er Mount holten....
Ich weiss noch wie hart das erste Mount war und das mit 40 was auch ein sehr gutes lvl fürs Mounten ist!!!!!
die Gebite sind noch nicht so groß wie z.B Tanaris Pestländer,Scherbenwelt etc.
ich sehe schon die Leute in Tausend Nadeln jeder hat ein Mount xD
da könn wa auch mit Flugmounts in Kalimdor etc rum fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg B.CA$H


----------



## Rangekiller (18. Juni 2008)

EY BLIZZARD ÜBERTREIBT SO MAßLOS
die machen echt alles noch schlimmer... wenn ich mir ma anguck früher konnte sich ent ejder noobie mit 40 en mount kaufen und nu mit 30 für 35g was soll das denn?
und warsong. gut auf der einen seite dauerts jetz evtl net mehr so lang wegen dem gezerge aber HALLO das ja mal tradition seit classic wow das WS so läuft das man beide flaggen nehmen kann!!!


----------



## Thunderace (18. Juni 2008)

vll. kann man ja bald im wald von elwin ne kuh klauen und reiten ab level 5


----------



## Gnomthebest (18. Juni 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> vll. kann man ja bald im wald von elwin ne kuh klauen und reiten ab level 5



der war geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (18. Juni 2008)

gibt "mounts" ab lvl 0 >>>errinert euch an die Besen...^^


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das mit dem Weltbild find ich nicht unangebrachter als die Bemerkung mit der 6 in Englisch, denn das geht vor allem gegen Leute, die jünger sind und noch nicht soviel sprachliche Erfahrung haben, als auch gegen User, bei denen tatsächlich Probleme mit dem Verständnis bestehen. Und wer so eine direkte Schiene fährt, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn andere darauf einsteigen.


Entschuldige bitte, da muss ich Dir energisch widersprechen. Erstens waren "die Leute die jünger sind" und kein Englisch lesen können wie Du sagst ja in der Lage zu verstehen, dass der eine Fluch wegfällt und statt dessen der andere Elemente Fluch die Fähigkeiten mit übernimmt, aber einfach zu faul (zu dumm erspare ich mir an der Stelle) mal weiterzulesen, sondern lieber pauschal gleich mal FAKE schreien.

Und dann hast Du das mit dem Weltbild schon sehr persönlich in seine Richtung geschossen, wohingegen er Dich nicht persönlich mit der 6 in Englisch angesprochen hat. Also wieso Du Dir da die Jacke anziehst ist mir schleierhaft...

Als Begründung gibst Du ja an aus "Nostalgie" und das ist, bei allem Respekt ein riesen Schwachfug!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch einmal als Gedächtnisstütze, das hat mit seiner 6 in Englisch rein garnichts zu tun. 


Deanne schrieb:


> Klar ist das praktisch, aber ich finds es irgendwie traurig, rein aus nostalgischen Gründen. Hab den Fluch immer gern benutzt.


----------



## DarkSaph (18. Juni 2008)

Das Reiten ab 30 heiße ich willkommen, auch wenn der Skill meinetwegen etwas teurer sein dürfte.


----------



## vivalostioz (18. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss nicht wo das problem liegt das man ab lvl 30 reiten können soll. 
Sicher war das erste mount mit dem 1 char ein Highlight. 
Aber wenn ich überlege das ich vielleicht mit dem Addon sicher wieder mal nen neuen Char anfang ist es doch sehr angenehm nicht jahre spielen zu müssen um das Max lvl zu erreichen. 
Bei leuten die vielleicht 2-4 stunden spielen können dauert es schon lang genug bis man das ziel erreicht hat. 
Ich finds daher nicht schlecht.


----------



## Plakner (18. Juni 2008)

Mount...ab...30...-.-


----------



## Eldôdörté (18. Juni 2008)

Nochmal zu den Mounts :
Ich denke mal das ist ne Maßnahme gegen diese ganzen "Lololol Schamis können ab lvl 30 Reiten NREF NREF NREF" Freds.....

Ich vermute das soll eine Art Ausgleich darstellen, sodass man nur durch eine andere Klasse schneller leveln kann.

M.f.G.

Eldôran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (18. Juni 2008)

Ein Danke an den Mod der diesen Thread so schön enttrollt hat =)


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Als Begründung gibst Du ja an aus "Nostalgie" und das ist, bei allem Respekt ein riesen Schwachfug!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Entschuldigung, aber das ist ja wohl eindeutig Ansichtssache. Wenn mir ein Zauber immer gut gefallen hat und es für mich ungewohnt ist, ab sofort einen anderen zu benutzen, dann ist das meine Ansicht. Und nur, weil dir meine Argumentation vielleicht widersinnig erscheint, beruht sie noch lange nicht auf "Schwachfug". Ich diskutiere ja auch nicht mit jemandem über seine Lieblingsfarbe, nur weil mein persönlicher Gusto in eine andere Richtung geht.


----------



## Michi- (18. Juni 2008)

Also wenn tdm genervt wird sollten auch die dropps darin genervt werden finde ich.


----------



## Härja (18. Juni 2008)

gabs hier eigentlich ausser "eygibsdochnichtwowgehtputt" ne begründung, warum mounts ab 30 angeblich teufelswerk sind?


----------



## Flash Shock (18. Juni 2008)

Kommt bei dem Patch noch nich s4 raus? :O


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2008)

YesButNoButYes schrieb:


> Ein Danke an den Mod der diesen Thread so schön enttrollt hat =)




Dafür bin ich doch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenny(-) (18. Juni 2008)

es handelt sich um offizielle patch-notes

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber das ist ja wohl eindeutig Ansichtssache. Wenn mir ein Zauber immer gut gefallen hat und es für mich ungewohnt ist, ab sofort einen anderen zu benutzen, dann ist das meine Ansicht. Und nur, weil dir meine Argumentation vielleicht widersinnig erscheint, beruht sie noch lange nicht auf "Schwachfug". Ich diskutiere ja auch nicht mit jemandem über seine Lieblingsfarbe, nur weil mein persönlicher Gusto in eine andere Richtung geht.


Du vergleichst grade verschiedene Geschmäcker mit 2 verschiedenen Zaubern die nun in einem Zusammen finden. Findest Du da eine Diskussionsgrundlage? 

Also sorry, ich nicht. 

Du klickst nun auf ein anderes Icon, wuuha. Ich geb Dir "Nostalgiker" mal einen Tip wie Du Dich bei Einführung des Patches besser fühlst: Schreib Dir ein Makro, nimm als Button das Design vom Fluch der dir so gefällt, schreib das Makro mit /wirken und den anderen Elemente Fluch, schieb das Makro in Dein Ui, und Du wirst nichtmal merken das der alte Fluch weg ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich muss echt die ganze Zeit grinsen, sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (18. Juni 2008)

wad is dat denn für en scheiß?

alle hunter schreien danach, dass das scheiß pet mehr aggros aufbauen soll un sie machen das genaue gegenteil


----------



## Murloc92 (18. Juni 2008)

wenn reiten ab 30 möglich sein wird, wird es dan neue mounts geben ?  wie werden sie aussehen ? und wie schnell werden sie sein ? was ist dann mit Pala und Hexer Pferden ?


----------



## Shadria (18. Juni 2008)

> *Warlocks*
> 
> Curse of Shadows: This spell has been removed.
> 
> Curse of Elements: This spell now applies to Arcane and Shadow damage, as well as Frost and Fire.



Das wäre eine Verbesserung über die sich alle HM freuen würden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (18. Juni 2008)

Flash schrieb:


> Kommt bei dem Patch noch nich s4 raus? :O



Meine Frage ist untergegangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (18. Juni 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> wenn reiten ab 30 möglich sein wird, wird es dan neue mounts geben ?  wie werden sie aussehen ? und wie schnell werden sie sein ? was ist dann mit Pala und Hexer Pferden ?




Reiten wird nun bereits ab Lvl 30 erwerbbar sein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Keine neuen Mounts und die Paladine und WLs werden ihre 
Beschwörungszauber eben schon auf Lvl 30 erlernen.


----------



## Pimpler (18. Juni 2008)

wenn die patch notes so umgesetzt werden kannste es gleich vergessen....


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Flash schrieb:


> Kommt bei dem Patch noch nich s4 raus? :O





Flash schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist untergegangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lies mal die Notes genau, da steht die Antwort versteckt drin wenn man ein wenig "zwischen den Zeilen" lesen kann:

"Brutal Gladiator&#8217;s Pummeler has had its Stamina value increased to the appropriate value."

Das Brutal Gladiator Set ist S4, da kann man also von ausgehen, das der Patch, wenn er denn schon was am Set ändert, auch das Set mitbringt, gelle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (18. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es zb gerade bei Kara sehr gut. Als Hexer darf ich dauerhaft Fluch der Elemente auf die Bosse hauen. Tolle Sache nur bringt das meinem DMG 0 Bonus. So aber kriegen wir Hexer endlich mal was von dem Effekt.

Ich finde das eine der besten Änderungen in letzter Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau so wie das Mount ab 30. Machen den so wenige Twinks? Kotzt es euch den nicht auch an als bis lvl 40 mit dennen rum rennen zu müssen? Weiss nicht was das geheule soll. Man kriegt ja immerhin kein Epic Mount billiger oder schneller sondern ein STINK NORMALES MOUNT. Viel zu einfach für Neulinge? Wayne.. wir haben bald lvl 80. Wie lang sollen Neulinge den brauchen? Bis zum Renten-Alter damit sie dann lvl 80 erreicht haben?

Vergesst mal nicht das das Spiel auch von neuen Leuten lebt. Kommt keiner mehr hat sich das Thema WoW weil irgendwann alle was anderes zocken oder sich niemand mehr für was findet.

Ihr wollt alle mehr mehr mehr mehr mehr aber keiner will dafür die erreichbarkeits Stufen herabsetzen. Wenn es vielen nach ging könnte es doch lvl 100000 geben. Aber Mounts für welche die nach kommen herabsetzen.. nein niemals. Ich hab ja alles. Am besten auch den fast lvl Patch wieder weg. Geht doch alles viiiiel zu schnell. -.-

Also Leute.. echt lächerlich.. denkt mal drüber nach bevor ihr so ein Schwachsinn schreibt. Echt mal.. es geht um lächerlich 60% Geschwindigkeit und nicht ein Epic Flugmount mit 280%.


----------



## Kala (18. Juni 2008)

Ich finds Reiten ab 30 eigentlich gut ^^ ... bin dabei meinen 4ten 70iger hochzuleveln und naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte ich immer ab 30 reiten können...
Allerdings seh ich den neuen Preis mit gemischten Gefühlen ^^ wahrscheinlich aber auch nur, weil ich den vollen Preis so oft gezahlt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtiger Schritt von Blizzard, dass leveln angenehmer zu gestalten ... gerade auch für Twinker und reroller...


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich finde es zb gerade bei Kara sehr gut. Als Hexer darf ich dauerhaft Fluch der Elemente auf die Bosse hauen. Tolle Sache nur bringt das *meinem DMG 0 Bonus*. So aber kriegen wir Hexer endlich mal was von dem Effekt.


Hast Du da was falsch verstanden an den Notes, oder versteh ich Dich grad irgendwie falsch? Der Elemente Fluch senkt nun alle 4 Elemente in einem, also Schatten, Arkan, Feuer und Eis. Wieso soll das Deinem Damage nichts bringen? Die einzige Veränderung daran zu vorher ist: Es ist nun nur EIN Fluch nötig, statt wie vorher 2 um alle glücklich zu machen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (18. Juni 2008)

Achja und noch was.. als ich damals angefangen hat war es gerade das lvln das für mich Anfangs WoW unattraktiv machte weswegen ich es damals wieder in die Ecke geschmissen hatte. Erst mit dem 2. Anlauf dann fand ich doch gefallen am Spiel. Wird also Zeit das Blizz sich mal um das anfängliche lvln etc kümmert. Den ich kenne viele die schlechte Vorurteile über das Spiel haben obwohl sie es paar Stunden gezockt haben.


Edit:


Thoryia schrieb:


> Hast Du da was falsch verstanden an den Notes, oder versteh ich Dich grad irgendwie falsch? Der Elemente Fluch senkt nun alle 4 Elemente in einem, also Schatten, Arkan, Feuer und Eis. Wieso soll das Deinem Damage nichts bringen? Die einzige Veränderung daran zu vorher ist: Es ist nun nur EIN Fluch nötig, statt wie vorher 2 um alle glücklich zu machen.



Ich rede von der MOMENTAN Situation.

Ich kann momentan keine 2 Flüche auf einen Casten. Die heben sich natürlich gegeneinander auf da ja nur einer geht. Also prima Sache das es jetzt einer ist weil so nun auch mein Schattendmg bei einem komplett Fluch angehoben wird.


----------



## Vexoka (18. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mounts ab Lvl 30, geile Sache. Damit ab sofort auch jeder Baumschüler ohne großen Aufwand einen auf dicke Hose machen kann. CoS abzuschaffen find ich auch sehr sinnig, beim nächsten mal dann bitte auch alle anderen Flüche, ist ja nicht so, dass die jemand brauchen würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ist doch wayne ob 30 oder 40 o.O 

außerdem wird nur fde und fds zusammen gefasst ...

LESEN BITTE


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> LOL na sicher... Course of Shadows been Removed..... ganz sicher woher stammen die Fakenotes?



bitte richtig lesen!!! Fluch der Schatten wird zwar entfernt, aber Fluch der Elemente erhöht nichtmehr nur Feuer und Frost, sondern auch Arkan und Schatten
(die beiden Flüche wurden zusammengefasst)

hab ich jedenfalls los verstanden.


----------



## Juryx (19. Juni 2008)

mimimimimi mounts ab 30, *whine* , ich hör mit wow auf , meine güte manche können sich aber auch anstellen.
Ausserdem möchte ich hinzufügen , Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher ( mein main is Draenei , sagt alles ok?) und ich möchte es mir von den alten hasen bestätigen lassen , aber ich habe mal gehört das das normale epic-mount pre-bc auch noch teurer als die standdartmäßigen c.a. 550g war?


----------



## Lightsaver (19. Juni 2008)

loool...endlich wird warsong gebufft...nur noch flagge nehmen wenn keiner die flagge hat !!! xD
reiten 30 <3
was habt ihr gegen diese patchnotes ?
immer nur mimimi schreiben ? is doch doof...
sin doch coole sachen...wieso sollten die kleinen 30er net schon reiten können...nur weil ihr bis 40 warten musstet ? is doch iwie bescheuert und egistisch,so zu denken...


hoffe die setzten das so durch !


----------



## yilmo (19. Juni 2008)

Wird sicherlich einwenig anders kommen der patch,aber bisher gefällts mir ganz gut!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (19. Juni 2008)

tz und "ELEMENTAR" schamanen profitieren nicht vom fluch der ELEMENTE? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Lies mal die Notes genau, da steht die Antwort versteckt drin wenn man ein wenig "zwischen den Zeilen" lesen kann:
> 
> "Brutal Gladiator&#8217;s Pummeler has had its Stamina value increased to the appropriate value."
> 
> ...



Leider wusste ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nich das das Set, ... des brutalen .... heißen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxwell-81 (19. Juni 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> OH übersehen und es kostet nur 35G NEIIINN! Liebe Blizzard kompanen lasst es so PLZ


Ich finds gut. Dann kann sich auch jemand, der keinen 70er als Main hat, endlich die fehlenden Seiten des Schlingendorntals für 4g(!) das Stück nachkaufen...
Das haben besagte nun von ihrer Goldgier, ich finds gut!

Gruß


----------



## Theradiox (19. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Hast Du da was falsch verstanden an den Notes, oder versteh ich Dich grad irgendwie falsch? Der Elemente Fluch senkt nun alle 4 Elemente in einem, also Schatten, Arkan, Feuer und Eis. Wieso soll das Deinem Damage nichts bringen? Die einzige Veränderung daran zu vorher ist: Es ist nun nur EIN Fluch nötig, statt wie vorher 2 um alle glücklich zu machen.




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, genau das hat er geschrieben! Bis dato musste er eben immer FdE setzen und hatte nix davon, mit dem Patch wird er aber
was haben!!! Bevor hier irgendeine Sch... gepostet wird sollten manche Leute wirklich mal überlegen WAS sie schreiben, erst recht wenn sie vorher schon mehrere Beiträge im selben Thema haben und sie genau dasselbe bemängeln!


----------



## Ki1jaeden (19. Juni 2008)

fangt aoc an kann ich nur weiter emfehlen bruacht aber einen starken pc dafür


----------



## ugauga (19. Juni 2008)

ich weiß nicht was manche haben, is doch fein wenns die mounts schon ab lvl30 gibt

kein blödes rumgerenne mehr, ihr tut ja alle so als ob ein mount was ganz besonderes wäre

mein baldiger twink freut sich auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JamoThePriest (19. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht is das mit dem Mount ab 30 für Einsteiger besser, da sie dann schneller leveln. Aber eig ist diese Herrausvorderung genug Geld zusammen zu bekommen als Anfänger auch ganz nützlich. Dann lernt man wenigstens das man auch ma en bissl sparen muss.
Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich (wie viele andere auch) schon den einen oder anderen 70er hab, aber ich finds beschissen, dass das leveln so elendig einfach wird. Man kann dann zwar schneller twinken, aber dadurch lernt man seine Klasse auch nich wirklich. Ich finds kacke das alles so einfach wird. Das man nich mehr so viel EP braucht zum leveln okay.. dumm is nur das man aus den Questgebieten rauskann bevor alle quests abgeschlossen sind.
Und was doof is, dass alle Instanzgegenstände extrem gebuffed wurden.

Ich hoffe das Blizzard das Spiel nicht noch einfacher machen wird -.-


----------



## Laxera (19. Juni 2008)

ich verstehe die panikmache nicht, ich habe diese patchnotes (für klassen, für inis etc. - ohne das ich mir das für die berufe angetan hätte, da ich zwar berufe mit meinem charas habe, aber nicht oft damit arbeite) durchgelesen und finde es gut (ich meine wer braucht fluch der schatten, wenn fluch der elemente nun auch schatten abdeckt z.b. und was spricht gegen langsamere mounts auf stufe 30? (ich würde sogar so weite gehen, die mounts (so eine art 30% mount) ab lvl 20 her zu geben (60% gibst ja ab 40 und die 100% ab 60, wie gehabt) ich frage mich, was hier dagegen sprechen sollte, ausser das ihr (und auch ich) mit ihren jetzigen mains (und hochstufigen twinks) nicht in diesen genuss (der uns viel zeit, frust etc. erspaart hätte) gekommen sind? sorry, das ist kein ablehnungsgrund (schlimmer währe es, wenn sie eine sache - z.B. netherdrache - auf einmal für alle raus geben würden, für die man wirklich was tun musste bzw. muss)

also freut euch drüber und blast net trübsal wo es nicht angebracht ist (seht es mal so: welcher 30er chara hat soviel gold, ausser: TWINKS und bei denen ist es für euch gut, wenn die das mount haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal meine 2 cent dazu, zum rest müsste ich nochmal nachlesen ob ich was finde was mich stört (oder im gegenteil, was ich gut finde) was ich aber in anbetracht der uhrzeit (1:13 am morgen) nicht machen werde.

mfg LAX
ps: zu dem typen der sagt: fangt AOC an, sage ich nur: wenn ich AOC zocken will, kaufe ich es (die anderen hier sicher auch) ansonsten, halt bitte die klappe (solche posts bringen uns nicht weiter) denn AOC passt nicht ins WOW forum (denn wer AOC spielen will, der macht das auch, und die die WOW spielen tun es meist, weil es ihnen gefällt (was AOC in meinem fall nicht tut, da ich den background nicht mag))


----------



## Mellody (19. Juni 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> LOL na sicher... Course of Shadows been Removed..... ganz sicher woher stammen die Fakenotes?



"Curse of Shadows: This spell has been removed.

Curse of Elements: This spell now applies to Arcane and Shadow damage, as well as Frost and Fire."

Das heißt, dass Fluch der Schatten zwar entfernt wurde, aber Fluch der Elemente jetzt für Arkan-, Schatten-, Frost- und Feuerschaden gilt.

Also bitte an alle, die sich aufregen, erstmal weiter lesen.

Liebe Grüße
Mellody


----------



## Cynda (19. Juni 2008)

och verdammt, wie fies ist denn das? Mein Schami Twink ist gerade gestern 40 geworden und hat seinen braunen Elephanten bekommen.
Nun lese ich da, dass das schon mit 30 ab 2.4.3 möglich ist- irgendwie ärgert mich das grad volle.
Aber so wie viele geschrieben haben, einerseits ungewohnt, möglicherweise auch unfair aber falls wir noch einen 3., 4. oder 5. twink raufspielen wollen, da geht dann die Post ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es einen Patch 2.4.4 geben solle, kann ich euch schon verraten was drin steht: das fliegen geht ab 65 und kostet nur noch halb so viel ^^


----------



## crescent (19. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch das das nicht auf die live server übertragen wird, sonst kommt ja jeder an das erste mount -.-
> 
> ...



das war jetzt sarkasmus, oder? XDDDD

ich hab überhaupt kein problem mit den änderungen. es ist vollkommen ok, dass neuanfängern der start leichter gemacht wird, da sie dafür viel von dem inhalt, den die alten hasen gesehen haben, höchstwahrscheinlich nicht sehen werden. die goldinflation ist eh kaum noch aufzuhalten (warum wurden wohl die ganzen marken eingeführt... hmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) keine ahnung, warum immer alle so auf änderungen rumhacken... naja, vllt beruhigt meckern das ego oder so ^^


----------



## Dusktumy (19. Juni 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> LOL na sicher... Course of Shadows been Removed..... ganz sicher woher stammen die Fakenotes?



Traurig, das es immer noch leute gibt die nicht genau lesen können^^


----------



## Milivoje (19. Juni 2008)

die leute, die da jetzt immernoch nicht erkannt haben, dass der cos ab jetzt quasi im doe mit drinsteckt, sind doch auch die, für die es gemacht wird:
"ah, wir haben in der gruppe 107 feuermages, einen shadowpriest und mich, den hexer imbaroXXOr. hmm, welchen fluch sollte ich wohl am besten setzen? klar, cos, sonst critte ich ja nicht so geil!"


----------



## Amokee (19. Juni 2008)

Revenge: Ranks 1-5 of this ability now have damage ranges instead of fixed damage values

Na endlich mal wieder was für die Tanks ... ich freu mich :-))


----------



## Hunter.Fox (19. Juni 2008)

What the fuck das sind mal notes!!!

krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar es sind für den testrealm die notes aber meißtens kommen sie so oder so ähnlich raus!!!

und da jetzt buffed sie offiziell mit aufgenommen hat in news geh ich mal davon aus das diese orignal notes von blizz sind ...

crazy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




^^ 30 reiten

und der hexer verliert den fluch ... 

was die sich wieder dabei denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ab 30 reiten is echt nice ... 

gerade für twinker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das der hexer mal weng runtergestuft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute idee ^^ daumen hoch


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Theradiox schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, genau das hat er geschrieben! Bis dato musste er eben immer FdE setzen und hatte nix davon, mit dem Patch wird er aber
> was haben!!! *Bevor hier irgendeine Sch... gepostet wird sollten manche Leute wirklich mal überlegen WAS sie schreiben*, erst recht wenn sie vorher schon mehrere Beiträge im selben Thema haben und sie genau dasselbe bemängeln!


Er sprach von wir bei den Hexern und in Kara, da geh ich davon aus das es mindestens 2 Hexer sind und das auch der Schattenfluch drauf ist. Und dann ist seine Schreibweise in der Zukunft, er schreibt ich darf, woraus sich ableiten lässt, er spricht von dem neuen Fluch. Hätte er es in der Vergangenheit geschrieben(ich durfte bisher), wär es logischer zu erkennen gewesen. Ich habe ihn auch nur freundlich gefragt ob ich ihn missverstanden habe, oder er die Notes, und ihn keinesfalls geflamet oder sonst wie angefahren, er hat ja mittlerweile darauf reagiert (noch vor Deinem Text) und das Missverständnis ausgeräumt, also war Dein Text total überflüssig.

Aber als Tip für Dich:

Das was ich in Deinem Zitat mal Groß unterstrichen hab, solltest Du Dir wirklich zu Herzen nehmen. Erst lesen, dann verstehen, dann eventuell posten. Grad wenn man andere Zitiert wirkt das manchmal Wunder wenn man erst versucht zu verstehen.


----------



## rotti08 (19. Juni 2008)

Sammies schrieb:


> loool Reiten mit 30 und dann nur noch 35 Gold warum nicht gleich lvl 12 Reiten lernen ?!? xDD
> Mal abwarten



und demnäst kannst dann auch ab lvl 30 schon berufe bis 375 skillen...manman 

wer gibt den frischen lv 40zigern sein gold back das sie noch zuviel gezahlt haben?


----------



## Aplizzier (19. Juni 2008)

Ist mir eig Jacke wie Hose was die verändern. auf 70 ises mir dann auch egal ob ich mit 30 reiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> aber das der hexer mal weng runtergestuft wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wieder einer, bei dem verstehendes Lesen nur mangelhaft ist. Die Buffed Community ist zum großen Teil nicht sehr helle, das ist echt traurig.


----------



## Berndl (19. Juni 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich wieso heult ihr rum?
1. Das mit den Mounts auf 30 is ne tolle Sache endlich könn ma uns das ganze rumgerenne sparen... (wird sicher kein 100% Mount oder so sein)

2. Das mit der Warsong Gulch is ja mal die beste Patchnote seit ich WoW spiele endlich hört dieses gecampe auf und Warsong dauert keine Stunde mehr...

3. Cheat Death zu ändern find ich ganz sinnvoll da der Effekt teilweise wirklich übertrieben ist ich meine von der Schadensreduzierung her... und andererseits zu lasch von den Killing Blows...

4. Die Änderung des Flugmeisters war schon lange nötig! Was zur Hölle haben Fledermäuse mit Blutelfen zu tun? Find diese Viecher besser sind ja auch auf der Insel schon implementiert

5. Das mit dem Schami Totem is auch ne gute Sache einfach der Fairness halber

6. Und an alle Hexer ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit dem Spell aus aber nachdem was ich so gehört hab is das auch ne gute Änderung da sie euch das Spiel erleichtert und eine Leistenplatz erspart außerdem könnt ihr euren komischen Hund jez schon ab lvl 30 (hoffe das stimmt so)

7. Normaler Mondstoff hat keine CD mehr. Is doch toll hoffe das diese Taschen dann auch endlich billiger werden

8. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab bekämpfen sich diese Raktenbots endlich wieder is doch auch ein nettes Gimmick ich seh schon die Battles in OG^^

Das waren die wichtigsten Sachen (naja fast) und ich sehe da nirgendwo etwas schlechtes.
Freu mich schon drauf das es auf die Liveserver kommt


----------



## Reviver (19. Juni 2008)

Warlocks

Curse of Shadows: This spell has been removed.

*Curse of Elements: This spell now applies to Arcane and Shadow damage, as well as Frost and Fire.
*

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Laxera (19. Juni 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich finde es zb gerade bei Kara sehr gut. Als Hexer darf ich dauerhaft Fluch der Elemente auf die Bosse hauen. Tolle Sache nur bringt das meinem DMG 0 Bonus. So aber kriegen wir Hexer endlich mal was von dem Effekt.



naja andererseits seit ihr hexer eh schon DMG imba (keine klasse holt einen gut gespielten destro lock beim schaden ein. kein mage (muss es ja wissen: main ist mage), kein jäger, kein schurke, kein schami....) wenn der lock jetzt noch mehr schaden macht -.- naja ich muss es nicht gut finden (aber das tue ich ja auch nicht ^^)

mag sein das es wie whine klingt, und das ist ja auch einer. denn den hexer wird's iwi nur noch hinten rein geblasen (keine andere klasse - ausser vll BM-Hunter - überlebt so lange solo und macht nebenbei noch so nen haufen DMG und ist auch noch gut im PVP zu spielen. Magier der im Raid schaden machen will, ist für PVP (ohne umskillen) nur opfer (gehe von ner feuer/arcane skillung aus, die im raid am effektivsten ist, da a) viel schaden und b) gutes durchhaltevermögen (mana geht net zu schnell alle)) weil er sich nicht schützen kann, hexer hat pet, fear, todesmantel etc....naja ich finde: ein wenig sollte man ihn schon nerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: genug gewhined für heute ^^ (sorry das da oben musste raus, vor allem da ich oft im PVP (mit meinem BM - das einzige das wohl einen Affliction lock/ soullink lock mal einfach umbrezen (ausser schurke der den lock als stoffie mal so aus den socken schmeißt) kann) oft hexern begegne die die mages etc. meiner schlachtgruppe mal einfach so auseinander nehmen


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht was an dem Patch so schlimm sein soll o_O

Wer 70 ist dem kann es scheiß egal sein was die 30er machen und sich hhöchstens für seine Twinks freuen.

Der CoS der entfernt wird, wird durch eine andere Neuerung BESSER ersetzt.

Warum jammern also alle über diese Patch-Notes? Sie tun keinem wirklich weh.

Mit dem Mount will Blizzard das voran kommen in der alten Welt beschleunigen. Das macht im Sinne dessen das bald das zweite AddOn vor der Tür steht Sinn. Was glaubt ihr wie es mit den Flugmount-Kosten im dritten oder vierten AddOn aussehen wird?

Blizzard muss zusehen das ALLE Spieler hinterher kommen, und das sind in erster Linie nicht die Casual Gamer sondern die Neueinsteiger die mit WoW gerade erst anfangen. Ich für meinen Teil würde nicht mit einem Spiel anfangen wollen bei dem ich von vorn herein weiss das es so groß und komplex ist das ich NIE an den End-Content komme weils Leveln zu lange dauert.

Ich würde alle die hier ständig rumflennen gerne mal für 36 Monate in der WoW-Etage von Blizzard sehen - mit voller Entscheidungsgewalt. DANN wäre WoW schneller tot als ihr es euch vorstellen würdet, wenn überhaupt noch etwas getan wird. Blizzard muss mit WoW Geld verdienen, sonst könnten sie das Spiel gleich einstampfen. Und Blizzard hat nichts davon neue AddOns rauszubringen die sich sowieso keiner kauft weil sie den Content als Neueinsteiger oder Casual nicht erreichen können.

Ist das SO schwer? Manchen Leuten hat man echt ins Hirn gek**** und vergessen umzurühren <_<


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> mag sein das es wie whine klingt, und das ist ja auch einer. denn den hexer wird's iwi nur noch hinten rein geblasen (keine andere klasse - ausser vll BM-Hunter - überlebt so lange solo und macht nebenbei noch so nen haufen DMG und ist auch noch gut im PVP zu spielen. Magier der im Raid schaden machen will, ist für PVP (ohne umskillen) nur opfer (gehe von ner feuer/arcane skillung aus, die im raid am effektivsten ist, da a) viel schaden und b) gutes durchhaltevermögen (mana geht net zu schnell alle)) weil er sich nicht schützen kann, hexer hat pet, fear, todesmantel etc....naja ich finde: ein wenig sollte man ihn schon nerfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Magier hat Sheep, Frostnova, Blinzeln, Eisblock, CoC, CS usw... also mir fällt spontan keine Klasse mit mehr CC ein...nur weil Du im PvP mit dem Mage nix kannst, heisst das doch nicht das die Klasse schlecht ist. Und auch ein Destro/Opfer Raid WL ist im PvP keine große Leuchte btw. 

Du willst eine Klasse also generft sehen, die im Raid enorm DMG macht, weil auf dem Schwanzvergleichsmeter ähm ich meine Omen Dein Magier immer hinter den WL steht. So so, selten so einen ignoranten Scheiss gelesen. Statt froh zu sein, das es so eine starke Klasse gibt, die dem GESAMTEN Raid zugute kommt willst Du ihn also nerfen. Ich könnt noch ne Stunde schreiben bei so einem Unsinn, aber ich belasse es hier dabei.


----------



## theduke666 (19. Juni 2008)

Hunter.Fox schrieb:


> aber das der hexer mal weng runtergestuft wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OMFG
ERST Lesen, DANN denken, DANN schreiben.


----------



## psycho1969 (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich muss sagen:recht hast du!
Ausserdem macht das twinken auch mehr Spass wenn man mit lvl.30 reiten kann!

Und an alle andern Nörglern und Jammerlapen: Wenn es euch nicht passt oder gefällt dann sucht euch ein anderes Spiel!
Allen andern wünsche ich viel Spass beim Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowing (19. Juni 2008)

Lesen mögt ihr ja noch können aber der Großteil verstehts leider net.

Ist eine gute Sache der komplette Patch und das etwas billiger wird ist wie im richtigen Leben, ausser dem Sprit xD, auch das Voraussetzungen und Levelanforderungen sinken ist völlig ok.

Ich freu mich drauf un Leute lesen und evrstehen!!!


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (19. Juni 2008)

mount mit 30 is mir egal
gut für die die twinks haben oder neu anfangen weil das laufen nun wirklich nervt

da ich auch nen hexer spiele 
nun noch für alle nicht hexer und hexer

fluch der schatten wird entfernt
dafür kommt schattenschaden und arkanschaden mit zu fluch der elemente

damit is es kein nerf sondern eher nen vorteil weil nun klatsch ich nur noch ein fluch rauf und alle caster haben was davon
gut für hexer mages etc. dadurch wird der hexer eigentlich noch wieder nen stück besser^^


----------



## Blackexo (19. Juni 2008)

ich weiß garnich, wo für euch das problem liegt, mit 30 sein erstens mount zu bekommen? es ist doch wirklich nervig, stundenlang i wo rumzulaufen
also ich persönlich finde diese änderung sehr gut!


----------



## bullybaer (19. Juni 2008)

OMG ... bitte richtig lesen. es handelt sich eher um einen Hexerbuff

Hier die deutschen Patchnotes auf buffed.

"....Hexenmeister
- Fluch der Schatten: Dieser Zauber wurde entfernt.
- Fluch der Elemente: Dieser Zauber betrifft nun sowohl Arkan- und
*Schatten*- als auch Frost- und Feuerschaden.
... "

Desweiteren wüsste ich nicht, warum WoW daran zu Grunde gehen soll, wenn die leute jetzt ab lvl 30 für 35G + 8G fürs Mount reiten können. Freut euch doch und für eure Twinks!

Wie lange bräuchtet ihr, um für euren Twink die rund 50G mehr, die das Reiten atm auf 40 kostet für euren Twink zu farmen? 15-20 min? Und kommt jetzt nicht mit der Inflation im Spiel daher. Da ist die kommende Änderung ein Witz.
Sockelt lieber episch, dann wird genug Kohle verbraten.

Mir ging die ewige Latscherei zwischen 30 und 40 immer tierisch auf die Nerven, da man vor allem ab da weite Wege zurüklegen muss und ettliche neue FP kriegt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Juni 2008)

ich verstehe auch nicht warum es bei solchen kleinigkeiten schon wieder mit mimimi los geht...

ist doch schön dass man mit 30 reiten kann und dass beim hexer cos wegfällt und dafür coe aufgestockt wird finde ich genial...so kann ein einzelner hexer im raid allen casterklassen zu 10% mehr dmg verhelfen und der andere hexer kann die nahkämpfer buffen....oder vieleicht bekommen ja jetzt gebrechenshexer (als 2. oder 3. hexer im raid) wieder ne chance da fluch der pein wieder gesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Sarcz (19. Juni 2008)

der COE Buff find ich als WL eine schöne sache, buffed einen der WLs im Raid quasi mit 100dps+ (gut 100dps bei ganz schwachem equip), jetzt hat man nicht mehr 2 WLs die die A****karte gezogen haben sondern nur noch einer im Raid.

Ich frage mich nur was da der Hintergedanken war, vor allem weil in den WoW Foren eh schon viele meckern betreffend WL>Mage. 
schön finde ich auch dass es mounts ab 30 gibt....erleichtert vor allem das twinken (sag nur Arathihochland-.-).

Nett sind auch die Warsongänderungen


----------



## Tearor (19. Juni 2008)

OOOH MEIN GOTT wow geht den bach runter weil man jetzt mit 30 reiten kann???
gehts noch? 

ehrlich gesagt riecht das für mich nach "das Spiel kotzt mich eh so an da werd ich mal auf jeder ànderung rumhacken"...

sacht mal was genau habt ihr denn für Nachteile davon. 

und das mit curse of shadows war schon angekündigt. die die sagen "fake! kein CoS mehr??" sollten sich mal die Müher machen eine (EINZIGE) Zeile weiter zu lesen. 

also ich kan nden Patchnotes nichts richtig schlechtes abgewinnen. Der TDM nerf ist (auf jeden fall für heroisch) zwar unnötig, aber wenn se meinen...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Juni 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> der COE Buff find ich als WL eine schöne sache, buffed einen der WLs im Raid quasi mit 100dps+ (gut 100dps bei ganz schwachem equip), jetzt hat man nicht mehr 2 WLs die die A****karte gezogen haben sondern nur noch einer im Raid.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur was da der Hintergedanken war, vor allem weil in den WoW Foren eh schon viele meckern betreffend WL>Mage.



der wl an sich wird ja damit nicht gebufft sondern der ganze raid....aber wie sagte blizzard " ja wir lieben wl`s und für jede beschwerde  dass er genervt werden soll machen wir ihn noch stärker"^^


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Juni 2008)

Klar wird mit der Zeit alles vereinfacht! Das Gebrüll bei Kara hab ich verstanden! Weil JEDER Fraggle zwischenzeitlich glaubt, nach Kara hupfen zu können! Persönlicher Nachteil? Selbe Gruppe: Wipe!

Mount ab 30ig? Stört EUCH das?? Nicht wirklich!! Und wer sein Mount früher gekauft hat, ist jetzt auch dementsprechend weiter..... 

Sieht man allerdings die Latte an Neuerungen die seit BC alles vereinfacht haben. Hat man das Gefühl das die Herausforderungen nach und nach aus Wow gepacht werden. Ich persönlich hoffe das WotLK wieder so richtig kernig wird! Wenn es Blizzard nicht schafft, dort anständige Herausforderungen einzubauen dann werd ich kurz darauf weg sein!! Aber die Chance kriegt Wow auf alle Fälle weil es mir einfach Spaß macht und ich meinen neuen Main immo auf 62 hab! (also noch genug zu tun bis WotLK!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tearor (19. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> der wl an sich wird ja damit nicht gebufft sondern der ganze raid....aber wie sagte blizzard " ja wir lieben wl`s und für jede beschwerde  dass er genervt werden soll machen wir ihn noch stärker"^^



jahaha! für die dies noch nicht kennen btw


http://wow-europe.com/de/info/classes/index.html
zum Warlock runterscrollen und die Zeile mit "Typ" ganz markieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht auch auf der englischen seite
http://wow-europe.com/en/info/classes/index.html, wobei da früher noch was stand wie "wow you found some hidden text, there must be some giant conspiracy behind that"

zum Thema, ich find den CoS change ganz geil, war jetzt aber nichts was hätte dringend sein müssen.


----------



## the Jester (19. Juni 2008)

Also auf das Reiten mit Level 30 würde ich mich richtig freuen, hab einige Twinks die knapp davor sind, die ich aber nicht weiter gespielt hab weil mich das Latschen tierisch ankäst (siehe Stranglethorn).


----------



## Mr.ripped (19. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh echt nicht was ihr habt. Ja und? gibts halt reiten ab lvl 30. Was interessiert es euch ihr seid alle 70 und habt euer epic viech und euer epic flugviech.
und wenn ihr mal twinkt kommt es eucht eh nur entgegen das es mounts mit 30 gibt.
ich als wiedereinsteiger bin sehr glücklich darüber.


----------



## Spittykovski (19. Juni 2008)

lol was ein gejammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist doch so schnurz egal obs ne abgespeckte mount version ab lvl 30 gibt oder nicht. seid doch froh dann ist euer twink schneller mobil und reizt vllt auch auf den ein oder anderen server neu anzufangen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. Juni 2008)

Kann es sein das in diesem Thread Hexer über einen Hexer BUFF gejammert haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch das das nicht auf die live server übertragen wird, sonst kommt ja jeder an das erste mount -.-
> 
> wird langsam wirklich zeit, HdRO zu testen, WoW versinkt langsam.....
> 
> ...



mein Gott jeder hergelaufende, sabbernde, Boxershorttragende, verblödete, stinkende Volltrottel bekommt tatsächlich das erste Mount.
Das kann ja nicht wahr sein!! WoW ist am Ende, kündigt die Abos, verständigt die UNO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mannmann das ist doch mal en gute Idee.
Hier im Forum hat letztens jemand eine Umfrage gemacht, was die Spieler am meisten in WOW nervt, udn wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das dämliche Rumgelaufe ganz vorne mit dabei.
So werden diesbezüglich schon mal Desolace und Schlingendorntal entschäft.
Wie kann man da was dagegen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (19. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Kann es sein das in diesem Thread Hexer über einen Hexer BUFF gejammert haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur ein oder zwei die des lesens nicht mächtig sind. und ofc einfach mal jammern wollten.


----------



## TypeOnegative (19. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mounts ab Lvl 30, geile Sache. Damit ab sofort auch jeder Baumschüler ohne großen Aufwand einen auf dicke Hose machen kann. CoS abzuschaffen find ich auch sehr sinnig, beim nächsten mal dann bitte auch alle anderen Flüche, ist ja nicht so, dass die jemand brauchen würde.
> 
> Hoffe, dass der Scheiß nicht umgesetzt wird.






Deanne schrieb:


> Klar ist das praktisch, aber ich finds es irgendwie traurig, rein aus nostalgischen Gründen. Hab den Fluch immer gern benutzt.



Du hast es einfach nicht gerallt und schämst dich jetzt das zuzugeben.


----------



## Khorto (19. Juni 2008)

Vorsicht! Ironie und Sarkasmus!


Alle Kinder heulen um den Warlock,
nur nicht Burke, der ist Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nun zum konstruktiven Teil, damit ich nicht des spamms bezichtigt werde:

Mount ab 30: schön, betrifft jedoch nur die Neueinsteiger die mit roten Augen die 70 anstreben weil alle anderen epischen dritt- und viert-Chars um ihn herum protzen wie toll sie doch sind

Warlock Fluch: Ist eine Verbesserung für Gruppen und Raid, in den Battlegrounds oder solospiel habe ich diesen Fluch jedoch noch nie gesehen, dafür stehen die Mobs nicht lange genug,... trotzdem ist der Warlock nun mehr Imba als vorher, vorallen in den BG's


Glaube das waren die einzigen Themen die Anklang fanden, der rest ist irgendwie untergegangen, zum Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Disclaimer: Jeglicher Person die sich darauf angesprochen fühlt kann versichert werden, dass sie nicht gemeint ist, Druiden gelten auch als Personen,... tief unter ihrer/em Borke/Fell


----------



## Healinde (19. Juni 2008)

schon lustig, wieviele sich darüber aufregen, daß man ab lvl 30 reiten kann, das Niveau wird ja damit in keinster Weise heruntergesetzt, es macht einfach nur mehr Spaß, sich endlich ein wenig schneller fortzubewegen, daß es sovielen Kopfschmerzen bereitet... echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich jedenfalls, daß ich mit dem Alli-twink nicht mehr mit lvl 34 zum Kloster hochrennen muß, das war ja immer ein echt weiter Fußmarsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (19. Juni 2008)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> Du hast es einfach nicht gerallt und schämst dich jetzt das zuzugeben.


Das dachte ich mir auch, habe ihm aber diesen Gesichtsverlust aus Anstand erspart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (19. Juni 2008)

Healinde schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jedenfalls, daß ich mit dem Alli-twink nicht mehr mit lvl 34 zum Kloster hochrennen muß, das war ja immer ein echt weiter Fußmarsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DAS stimmt allerdings!!
Es war sehr, sehr mühvoll- erinnere mich nur zu gern an das Schlingendorntal.
Wenn man es aber so sieht: wir "alten" hasen mussten da alle durch, was haben wir uns angestrengt? Und nun reitest dann schon in Dunkelhain mitn
Mount herum? *komische Vorstellung*


----------



## Churchak (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das unfair gegenüber uns "Alten" Leuten"
> Also die vor Patch 2.4.3 ihr 40er Mount holten....
> Ich weiss noch wie hart das erste Mount war und das mit 40 was auch ein sehr gutes lvl fürs Mounten ist!!!!!
> die Gebite sind noch nicht so groß wie z.B Tanaris Pestländer,Scherbenwelt etc.
> ich sehe schon die Leute in Tausend Nadeln jeder hat ein Mount xD



mir als "alten" geht das doch sowas von an der poperze vorbei ob man das nun mit 40 oder mit 30 bekommt ...... last uns doch gleich wieder darüber jammern das der schami und der drui übervorteilt sind weil die ihre reisegestallt für 1 g und schon ewig mit level20/30 bekommen oder der hexer sein pferd für lau bekommt. 
Ka aber ich sitzt ned die ganze zeit rum und halt mir vor augen das ja früher alles viel mehr arbeit war und man ja nun alles sooooooooooooooo viel schneller bekommt und wie gemein das doch ist weil ich ja vor 2 Jahren nch soooo viel dafür machen musste...... 
ich wär damals ,als ich die kriegsmaus gelevelt hab,froh über nen reittier mit 30 gewesen,da es doch ne arge umstellung vom "schnellen" schami wolf auf  "Fuss"kriegerin war. Dem war aber nun mal ned so und überlebt hat mans trozdem und ich seh irgend wie keinen grund warum man das nun andern neiden muss ......... zumal es ja nun nicht so ist das das nur "neue" acc betrifft .kommt ja jeden zugute auch den "alten" wenn sie den noch nen platz frei haben. ^^

PS du hast nie im Brachland (von mir liebevoll brechland) gelevelt oder ?wenn doch weiss ich ned wie du auf die idee kommst das es ned so gross ist. ^^


----------



## mmm79 (19. Juni 2008)

wieso regen sich soviel über die mounts ab 30 auf?

Das erleichtert doch das twinken.
Ich finds nice


----------



## lexaone (19. Juni 2008)

Hab grad was auf der Startseite gelesen und dachte passt ganz gut...

_Wer zu viel Gold angespart hat, sollte bei Haris Pilton in der Taverne Weltenend vorbeischauen. Die Dame verkauft luxuriöse Taschen und exklusive Schmuckstücke - die ersten Spieler, die es auf die Server geschafft haben, berichten unter anderem von einer Inventar-Tasche mit 22 Plätzen für 1.200 Gold. Wir konnten diese Information bis jetzt noch nicht verifizieren. _

lol...Haris Pilton...tauschen wir H und P...Paris Hilton...und da werden Taschen und Juwele gekauft...entweder nen Joke oder nen cooles Easteregg von Blizz. 

(falls das schon jemand geschrieben hat sorry hab keine Zeit entliche seiten zu lesen, außerdem wird hier ja im sekundentakt geantwortet)

P.S. Mount ab 30...mhhh ist mir eigentlich egal..spiele eh grad nen hexer hoch und das kostet es eh fast nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

lexa


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2008)

lexaone schrieb:


> Hab grad was auf der Startseite gelesen und dachte passt ganz gut...
> 
> _Wer zu viel Gold angespart hat, sollte bei Haris Pilton in der Taverne Weltenend vorbeischauen. Die Dame verkauft luxuriöse Taschen und exklusive Schmuckstücke - die ersten Spieler, die es auf die Server geschafft haben, berichten unter anderem von einer Inventar-Tasche mit 22 Plätzen für 1.200 Gold. Wir konnten diese Information bis jetzt noch nicht verifizieren. _
> 
> ...




Das ist typisch klar, das sowas wieder kommen musste, denn alle Leute wollen natürlichen die besten Inventar-Taschen mti den meisten Plätzen und dann wird wieder stundenlang losgefarmt das man sich die Taschen kaufen kann und das nimmt wieder Zeit in Anspruch und hält die Spieler auftrap. Ich denke das Ich mir mal Herr der Ringe Online anschaffen werde.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2008)

*Weitere Informationen:*
*
- Haris Pilton *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

- Deutsche Patchnotes:* (Zwar gibts es schon die Notes auf buffed.de, aber wurden nur noch zum Thema hinzugefügt)

Allgemein

* Banneffekte versuchen nicht länger, Effekte zu entfernen, die über 100% Bannwiderstand verfügen.
* Parier-, Verteidigungs- und Blockwertung: Bei niedrigstufigen Charakteren werden diese Wertungen nun im gleichen Verhältnis in ihre entsprechenden Verteidigungswerte umgewandelt, wie bei Charakteren der Stufe 34.
* Haris Piltons neue Taschen- und Juwelenkollektion ist da und kann jetzt in der Taverne Weltenend bestaunt werden!
* Reittiere ab Stufe 30?! Unglaublich, aber wahr: Reitstunden und Reittiere stehen jetzt schon ab Stufe 30 zur Verfügung. Die Ausbildung kostet 35 Gold.
* Die Blutelfenflugmeister außerhalb von Silbermond und Tristessa haben nun ihre Fledermäuse gegen prächtige feuerspuckende Drachenfalken eingetauscht.
* Die Abklingzeit von Alkohol ist ab sofort neu in die Drinks gemixt: Die Abklingzeit von 10 Sekunden wurde überall entfernt und auf 1 Sekunde herabgesetzt.
* Zahlreiche fliegende Haustiere flattern nun in modifizierten Flughöhen, damit sie nicht länger knapp über dem Boden entlangfegen: Gefangene Glühwürmchen, Drachenfalkenjunge, Motten, Eulen, Papageien, Phönixküken, der Geist des Sommers, Grimmlingflitzer und winzige Sporensegler.
* Die Netherrochenlarve (ein Haustier) ist beim Rüstmeister der Himmelswache erhältlich. Dazu bedarf es eines ehrfürchtigen Rufes bei der Himmelswache der Sha'tari.

Druiden

* Baumrinde: Die Zauberkosten werden nun vom Baum des Lebens gesenkt.

Jäger

* Knurren: Begleiter erzeugen nicht länger zusätzliche Bedrohung aus dieser Fähigkeit, wenn Angriffskraft stärkende Effekte auf sie gewirkt wurden. Angriffskraft stärkende Effekte auf ihren Herren erhöhen aber noch immer indirekt die Bedrohung, die durch das 'Knurren' des Begleiters erzeugt wird.
* Begleiterbedrohung: Begleiter erzeugen nicht länger sofort Bedrohung, wenn sie beschworen werden.
* Wildtier ängstigen: Dieser Zauber ist nun korrekterweise auf ein einziges Ziel begrenzt.

Paladine

* Großer Segen des Lichts (Rang 1): Dieser Zauber überschreibt ab sofort nicht länger 'Großer Segen des Lichts' (Rang 2).
* 'Schlachtross beschwören' ist nun ab Stufe 30 verfügbar.

Priester

* Gedankensicht: Bei Zielen, die einen Unsichtbarkeitstrank oder eine gnomische Tarnvorrichtung nutzen wird dieser Effekt sofort abgebrochen.
* Spirituelle Heilung: Die Ränge 2-5 dieses Talents unterbinden nicht länger das Wiederauffüllen von 'Gebet der Besserung' (Ränge 2-5).

Schurken

* Von der Schippe springen: Dieses Talent wurde erheblich überarbeitet. Todesstöße werden nicht länger zu 100% absorbiert. Ist der Schurke unterhalb von 10% Gesundheit, wird der Todesstoß noch immer komplett absorbiert; ist der Schurke über 10% Gesundheit, wird genug Schaden absorbiert, um die Gesundheit des Schurkens auf 10% zu reduzieren. In den nächsten 3 Sekunden wird der Schaden nicht immer um 90% reduziert; er wird nun um maximal 90% reduziert, abhängig davon, wie hoch der Abhärtungswert des Schurken ist. Die Schadensreduzierung ist viermal so hoch, wie die Schadensreduzierung bei kritischen Treffern, die durch die Abhärtungswertung gewährt wird.

Schamanen

* Erdelementar: Dieser Begleiter wird nun schlagartig zu seinem Totem zurückbefördert, wenn er sich weiter als 50 Meter entfernt.
* Blitzüberladung: Dieses Talent verursacht nicht länger außerordentlich viel Schaden, wenn es zusammen mit 'Blitzschlag' (Ränge 2-10) benutzt wird.

Hexenmeister

* Fluch der Schatten: Dieser Zauber wurde entfernt.
* Fluch der Elemente: Dieser Zauber betrifft nun sowohl Arkan- und Schatten- als auch Frost- und Feuerschaden.
* Dämonische Opferung: Diese Fähigkeit interagiert nun in richtiger Weise mit dem Geisterführerwiedererweckungssystem auf dem Schlachtfeld. Ein geopferter Begleiter wird, nachdem man gestorben ist, nicht wiederbeschworen - außerdem verhindert er nicht, dass die Daten des zuletzt beschworenen Begleiters gespeichert werden.
* Lebenslinie: Das Kanalisieren dieses Zaubers wird nun abgebrochen, wenn der Zielbegleiter verbannt wird.
* Ritual der Beschwörung: Wird dieser Zauber gewirkt, werden die Manakosten nun korrekt abgezogen.
* 'Teufelsross beschwören' ist nun ab Stufe 30 verfügbar.

Krieger

* Rache: Die Ränge 1-5 dieser Fähigkeit haben nun eine Schadensreichweite anstatt festgelegter Schadenswerte (wie Ränge 6-8).

Berufe

* Alchemie
o Der Stein der Weisen benötigt nun eine Alchemiefertigkeit von 200.
* Kochkunst
o Saftige Bärenburger erhöhen nun wie vorgesehen sowohl Heilung als auch Zauberschaden.
* Juwelenschleifen
o Die von Juwelenschleiferschmuckstücken ausgelösten Stärkungseffekte können nun nicht mehr gebannt werden.
* Bergbau
o In Metallvorkommen können nun wieder Edelsteine grüner Qualität gefunden werden. Die Droprate von Edelsteinen blauer Qualität bleibt unverändert.
* Schneiderei
o Die Abklingzeit einfachen Mondstoffes wurde entfernt.
o Kräutertaschen können nun auch Erde von Un'Goro und Immergrünbeutel enthalten.
o Mycah in Sporeggar hat entdeckt, wie man Kräutertaschen mit 28 Plätzen herstellt.
o Die eingebildete Modeschöpferin am Dampfdruckpier in Tanaris verkauft neue Schnittmuster: Haliscanjakett und Haliscanpantalons.

Quests

* Bhag’thera spawnt nun zu einer der Quest angemessenen Rate.
* Bei den Quests "Manazellen abfangen" und "Das Sonnenbrunnenportal aufrechterhalten" ist es nun nicht mehr möglich, dass phasenverschobene Charaktere die Bereichszauber von nicht phasenverschobenen Charakteren sehen und umgekehrt.
* Bei den Quests "Manazellen abfangen" und "Das Sonnenbrunnenportal aufrechterhalten" werden Begleiter, welche in die Phasenverschiebung eintreten oder sie verlassen, den Kampf mit phasenverschobenen/nicht phasenverschobenen Gegnern nun korrekt abbrechen.

Dungeons und Schlachtzüge

* Terrasse der Magister
o Die Betäubungskomponente der Fähigkeit 'Gleve werfen' der Magierwachen der Sonnenklingen wurde entfernt und ihre Reichweite verringert.
o Vexallus und Kael'thas sind im heroischen Modus nun verspottbar.
o Der von Vexallus durch 'Reine Energie' verursachte Schaden wurde verringert.
o Die sichtbare Größe von Kael'thas arkaner Sphäre wurde erhöht. Die Reichweite seines Angriffs 'Arkane Sphäre' wurde verringert sowie der Schaden pro Sekunde in der zweiten Phase des normalen Modus. (Heroischer Modus bleibt unverändert.)
o Der Schaden der Hexenmeister der Sonnenklingen wurde geringfügig verringert.
o Die Gesundheit der Teufelskristalle im Kampf gegen Selin Feuerherz wurde geringfügig verringert.
o Der von Kriegsherr Salaris und Kagani Nachtschlag verursachte Schaden wurde geringfügig verringert.
* Sonnenbrunnenplateau
o Kreaturen in der Gegend von Großhexenmeisterin Alythess und Lady Sacrolash werden nicht länger spawnen, während sich die Zwillinge im Kampf befinden.
o 'Netherschutz' wird von den Schattenblitzen aus Kil'jaedens Schildkugel nun korrekt ausgelöst werden.

Gegenstände

* Bogen des tiefgrünen Bewahrers: Der ausgelöste Effekt dieses Gegenstands unterbricht nicht länger den Effekt von 'Streuschuss'.
* Der Ausdauerwert des Verprüglers des brutalen Gladiators ist auf den angemessenen Wert erhöht worden.
* Die Aufziehroboter bekämpfen sich wieder gegenseitig... ohne dass sie Leute in der Arena angreifen. Na ja, sie jagen andere Roboter in der Arena in die Luft, aber es dürfte schon klar sein, was gemeint ist.
* Die Eredarzwillinge verleihen nun die gleichen Gegenstände, unabhängig davon, in welcher Reihenfolge sie getötet werden.
* Unsichtbarkeitstränke: Diese Tränke haben jetzt die gleiche Abklingzeit wie andere im Kampf konsumierbare Tränke (zum Beispiel Manatränke).
* Anhänger des Violetten Auges: Dieser Gegenstand funktioniert wieder korrekt mit 'Heiliges Licht' und 'Lichtblitz'.
* Scharfsinnsanhänger der Zerschmetterten Sonne: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstandes kann nun von regelmäßigen Schadensquellen ausgelöst werden.
* Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne ist jetzt, wie vorgesehen, einzigartig.
* Lichterfüllter Baton des rachsüchtigen Gladiators: Dieser Gegenstand erscheint nun an der korrekten Position auf der Händlerliste.

Benutzerinterface

* Das Hilfe-Interface wurde stark vereinfacht. Es ist nicht länger notwendig, eine Kategorie auszusuchen, um ein GM-Ticket zu schreiben. Über die Option "Mit einem GM sprechen" kann man nun ein Ticket erstellen, das von einem GM beantwortet werden muss. Mit der Option "Problem melden" erstellt man ein Ticket, das nicht von einem GM beantwortet werden muss.
* Die Zeitanzeigen für Stärkungs-/Schwächungszauber, die auf das Ziel wirken, werden nun stärker hervorgehoben.
* Neue Features zur Zeitverwaltung wurden hinzugefügt! Diese Features beinhalten einen Wecker, eine Stoppuhr und die Ortszeit des Computers.
* Die neue Stoppuhr kann über die Befehle /stoppuhr, /su oder /timer aufgerufen werden. Fügt man den Befehlen eine Zeitangabe hinzu, zählt die Uhr ab diesem Wert herunter - wie z.B.: /stoppuhr 1:0:0 (für 1 Stunde); /stoppuhr 1:30 (für 1 Min. 30 Sek.); oder /stoppuhr 30 (für 30 Sekunden).
* Weitere Informationen über Änderungen bezüglich Lua und XML befinden sich im UI & Macro-Forum. 

Spielwelt

* Eisdistelmatriarchinnen und - patriarchen in Winterquell haben nun eine Chance, dickes Yetifell zu droppen.
* Häutet man Eisdistelyetis in Winterquell, besteht nun eine Chance, dass man dickes Yetifell erhält.
* Die Chance, dass Eisdistelmatriarchinnen und - patriarchen in Winterquell makellose Yetihörner droppen, wurde erhöht.
* Ändert sich mit Hilfe der goblinischen Wettermaschine - Prototyp 01-B das Wetter, wird der betroffene Charakter nun nicht mehr dazu gezwungen, sich hinzustellen.
* NSCs/Gegenstände/Quests in Bezug auf Tiere, die man für die Collector's Edition erhält, wurden im Hinblick auf Städte mit Briefkästen (Goldhain, Klingenhügel, etc.) entweder verlegt oder modifiziert.
* Junge und große Sporensegler in den Zangarmarschen droppen nun Sporensegleraugen, wenn man sich auf der Quest "Die Reagenzien sammeln" befindet.
* Blazzel, der Gegenstände für den Schmiedekunstbedarf und Reparaturen anbietet und in Area 52 anzutreffen ist, steht nun neben der Schmiede und dem Amboss vor dem Gasthaus.
* Bankier Meeda in Area 52 befindet sich nun - nun ja - in der Bank. Außerdem befinden sich dort jetzt auch ein Gildentresor und Wachen. Die anderen Bankiers von Area 52 befinden sich noch immer im zur Bank umfunktionierten Auktionshaus.
* Banditen und Schurken der Wüstenläufer sind in den nördlichen Gebieten von Tanaris nun zahlreicher vorhanden.

Bugfixes

* Der Magierzauber 'Gegenzauber' wird nun im Kampflog angezeigt.
* Es kann nun nicht mehr vorkommen, dass Analysatoren der Gan'arg dem Spieler gegenüber gelegentlich freundlich gesonnen sind.
* Es kann nun nicht mehr vorkommen, dass die Manakosten von Fähigkeiten, die durch Talente modifiziert wurden und deren Manakosten einen prozentualen Anteil des Basiswertes betragen, falsch angezeigt werden, wenn sie von einem Spieler unterschiedlicher Stufe oder Klasse betrachtet werden.
* Das Befördern eines Spielers zum neuen Gildenmeister durch den amtierenden sollte nun problemlos ablaufen - ungeachtet dessen, wie weit Ersterer vom aktuellen Gildenmeister entfernt ist.
* Druiden: Die Reichweite von 'Zerfleischen' wird im Tooltip nicht mehr fälschlicherweise mit 100 Metern angegeben.
* Jäger: Wird nach dem Wirken von 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' eine Sofortfähigkeit ausgeführt, wird 'Automatischer Schuss' nun nicht mehr blockiert.
* Jäger: Schlangenfalle: Spieler, die sich im Verstohlenheitsmodus befinden, werden nun nicht enttarnt, wenn eine Schlange dicht an ihnen vorbeikriecht.
* Jäger: 'Erschütternder Schuss' wird nun wie vorgesehen eine Chance haben, den Spezialeffekt des Bogens der Sengpfeile auszulösen.
* Jäger: Das Talent 'Geschärfte Sinne' (Ränge 1-2) wirkt sich nun auch auf Angriffe von Zauberstäben aus.
* Das Benutzen von Statuetten, die durch Juwelenschleifer hergestellt werden können, wird nun nicht mehr doppelt im schwebenden Kampftext angezeigt.
* Es wurde ein Problem behoben, durch das Schatten im OpenGL-Modus auf Systemen mit einem GF4-Chipsatz nicht richtig dargestellt wurden.
* Es wurde ein Problem behoben, durch das auf Systemen mit einer Creative X-FI Soundkarte ein leise knallendes Geräusch zu vernehmen war, wenn der Charakter lief.
* Spieler erhalten nun am Ende einer Partie auf einem Schlachtfeld wie vorgesehen eine Meldung, die sie über den Erhalt einer Schlachtfeldmarke informiert.
* Es wurde ein Problem behoben, durch das der Auslöse- oder Aktivierungseffekt der Feuerbrand- und Explosivfallen für manche Spieler nicht zu hören war.
* Das Verhütten von gehärtetem Khorium benötigt nun wie vorgesehen eine Schmiede, anstatt Hammer und Amboss.
* Das Plündern einer Alptraumranke wird den Charakter nun nicht mehr vergiften.
* Der Effekt des Gischtalbatrosses (Statuette) wird nun die vorgesehene Menge an Mana wiederherstellen.
* Bandagen für die Erste Hilfe können nun nicht mehr auf Spieler angewendet werden, die vom Effekt 'Kürzlich bandagiert' betroffen sind. Gleichzeitig wird nun die folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt: "Es kann kein zweiter Verband angelegt werden".
* Beschwört ein Schamane große Elementare, wird diese Aktion nun wie vorgesehen im Kampflog angezeigt.
* Spieler können nicht länger auf Nimboyas behängter Pike stecken bleiben, nachdem sie in den Boden gerammt wurde.
* Die Quest "Go, Go, Guano!" hat nun eine dem Dungeon angemessenere Stufenvoraussetzung.
* Die Quest "In das Scharlachrote Kloster" ist nun für Spieler der angemessenen Stufe für den Dungeon erhältlich.
* Blaulaubknollen können nun wie vorgesehen geplündert werden.
* Jedes Mal, wenn man eine wiederholbare Quest für die Kriegsanstrengungen in Ahn'Qiraj abschließt, erhält man nun die vorgesehene Belohnung.
* Schrumpfeffekte werden nun wie vorgesehen durch 'Mantel der Schatten' entfernt.
* Der Schrecken der Nacht wird in seiner Flugphase nun weiterhin reagieren.
* Einige Rufgegenstände, die bei Paulsta'at, dem Rüstmeister des Konsortiums, erhältlich sind, sind nun beim Aufheben gebunden: Formel: Waffe - Erhebliches Schlagen, Vorlage: Feingeschliffener Blutgranat, Vorlage: Unbeständiger Schattendraenit, Vorlage: Irisierender Azurmondstein und Vorlage: Kompakter Golddraenit.
* Es ist nicht länger möglich, einen Charakter zu löschen, wenn dieser Teamkapitän eines Arenateams ist, ohne zuvor einen anderen Spieler zum Teamkapitän befördert zu haben.
* Wird ein betäubtes Ziel verspottet, wirkt der Spotteffekt wie vorgesehen fort.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> mein Gott jeder hergelaufende, sabbernde, Boxershorttragende, verblödete, stinkende Volltrottel bekommt tatsächlich das erste Mount.
> Das kann ja nicht wahr sein!! WoW ist am Ende, kündigt die Abos, verständigt die UNO.
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz meine Meinung

@Thor: Nun ja das "wir" galt eben der Klasse. Wir (in dem Falle meine Karagruppe) sind nicht immer mit mir und noch nem Hexer drin. Bin auch öfters der einzigste Hexer ^^

Das wir sollte nur ausdrücken das ich bestimmt nicht der einzigste Hexer bin/war den das genervt hat bzw noch tut bis der Patch da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (19. Juni 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> OMG ... bitte richtig lesen. es handelt sich eher um einen Hexerbuff
> 
> Hier die deutschen Patchnotes auf buffed.
> 
> ...



Stimme dem zu..der hexer wurde nicht genervt, sondern es wurde nur einfacher gemacht.

Und das mit dem mount auf 30 ist sinnig. Es war sehr nervig und Zeitverplemperei, das Rumgelatsche bis 40.
Ist auch so motivierender für Neueinsteiger (ja, die soll es geben...).
Für jeden altgedienten Wow´ler sind schon die 90 G für das mount ab 40 aus der Portokasse zu zahlen.

Ich frage mich, warum über jede Änderung immer erst abgelästert wird; aber wenn man twink zieht, holt man sich natürlich auch das 30ér mount- oder seid ihr alle Masochisten?
Einige Sachen werden eben nach und nach VERBESSERT, die nicht gut waren....oder gab´es einen Aufschrei beim 2.
Flugpunkt im Schlingendorntal oder beim nun möglichen Portal nach Theramore? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Be cool


----------



## Torglosch (19. Juni 2008)

Zu geil wie und über was sich manche leute aufregen. Oder auch schon traurig, wie man es nimmt.

Und dann haben die meisten die Patchnotes nichtmal verstanden oder gelesen...

Mit WoW gehts echt bergab, aber eher weil die community nur noch aus kleinkindern besteht die anderen leuten nichts gönnen (wobei sie mit ihren twinks auch noch davon profitieren)

P.S. Und endlich kommt man als Ally unter 40 mal ohne halbstündige weltreise ins kloster


----------



## KiLLa239 (20. Juni 2008)

Wieso spielt ihr WoW wenn ihr euch nur über alles ärgert? 
Ich finde das mount ab lvl 30 ne super Änderung. 
Und für den Hexenmeister "verschlechtert" sich auch nichts, also erstmal englisch lernen und lesen.


----------



## Bellthane (20. Juni 2008)

Finde das mit dem Mount auch gut. Ich kanns zwar nicht bewerten wie es war knapp 100g
für das Mount auf 40 zu sparen, da mein erster Char ein Hexer war, aber ich finde es für
Neueinsteiger eine ideale Neuerung. Ich muss aber auch immer wieder drüber lachen,
wie sich manche Leute hineinsteigern und anderen gar nichts aber wirklich auch gar nichts
gönnen.

Es gibt noch viele Leute die neu anfangen und für sie ist das Ideal. Wenn man ehrlich ist,
nervt ja jeden beim Twinken das blöde Rumgelatsche in den riesigen Questgebieten von
30 bis 40 und auch für euch ist es eine gute Neuerung.

Am Anfang hat sich auch keiner beschwert, dass Portsteine eingeführt wurden. Es ist einfach
ne sinnvolle Änderung die für jeden gut ist.


----------



## Pêgrotisr (20. Juni 2008)

General 

Dispel effects will no longer attempt to remove effects that have 100% dispel resistance. 
Parry Rating, Defense Rating, and Block Rating: Low-level players will now convert these ratings into their corresponding defensive stats at the same rate as level 34 players. 
Haris Pilton has launched a new line of bags and jewelry. Check her out in the World's End Tavern! 
Mounts at 30?! Yes, it's true: Apprentice Riding and mounts are now available at level 30. Training costs 35 gold. 
Blood Elf flightmasters outside of Silvermoon City and Tranquillien have traded in their bats for glorious fire-breathing dragonhawks. 
Alcohol cooldowns have been rolled into Drinks: All 10-second cooldowns have been removed and replaced with the 1-second Drink cooldown. 
Numerous flying non-combat pets have had their flight height modified to no longer skim along the ground: captured firefly, dragonhawk hatchlings, moths, owls, parrots, phoenix hatchling, spirit of summer, sprite darter, and tiny sporebat. 
Nether Ray Fry (a non-combat pet) is now available from the Skyguard Quartermaster. This requires an Exalted reputation with Sha'tari Skyguard. 
Equipping an item will now cancel any spell cast currently in progress. 
Placing an item in your bank will now cancel any spell cast currently in progress if the spell was cast by that item. 
You can no longer move backwards to stop racing rams. 
When a stun wears off, the creature that was stunned will prefer the last target with the highest threat, versus the current target. 

Alle regen sich über das Mount ab lvl 30 auf, aber keiner sieht den eigentlichen Nerf..


----------



## Laxera (20. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Magier hat Sheep, Frostnova, Blinzeln, Eisblock, CoC, CS usw... also mir fällt spontan keine Klasse mit mehr CC ein...nur weil Du im PvP mit dem Mage nix kannst, heisst das doch nicht das die Klasse schlecht ist. Und auch ein Destro/Opfer Raid WL ist im PvP keine große Leuchte btw.
> 
> Du willst eine Klasse also generft sehen, die im Raid enorm DMG macht, weil auf dem Schwanzvergleichsmeter ähm ich meine Omen Dein Magier immer hinter den WL steht. So so, selten so einen ignoranten Scheiss gelesen. Statt froh zu sein, das es so eine starke Klasse gibt, die dem GESAMTEN Raid zugute kommt willst Du ihn also nerfen. Ich könnt noch ne Stunde schreiben bei so einem Unsinn, aber ich belasse es hier dabei.



^^

ja will ich, da man magier (die haben mal fast genau soviel DMG gemacht wie locks) auch zusammengenerft hat (siehe z.B. Druckwelle, das war mal eine hochreichweite AOE, heute hat das teil ca. halbe reichweite) und das ohne grund. mir geht es da ums prinzip, ich meine wenn mages wieder ordentlich (also etwas mehr) schaden machen, dann kann der WL machen was er will (auch nen haufen schaden ^^). und crowd control nützt mir in kara viel (das einzige der genannten sachen das was bringt ist eisblock....).

sicher magst du recht haben, das ich mit mage im PVP nicht umgehen kann (was aber zum teil an der untauglichen skillung liegt)

und noch was: OMEN misst keinen schaden, sondern die aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (verwende RECOUNT zum DMG messen)

MFG LAX
ps: du must net gleich ausfallen werden (benutze ich beledigende worte? nein! ich vertrete meine meinung, und das war es)


----------

